# R Truth Injured



## Power ranger (Feb 3, 2012)

Just received word. Happened just before commercial.


EDIT : 







Update : 

Superstars Tweet on the incident - 



> - Former WWE stars Lance Storm and Shane Helms wrote on Twitter tonight about the spot in the main event where R-Truth was apparently hurt.
> 
> “*Wow @mikethemiz Way to puss out on catching Truth on that dive. Geez,”* wrote Helms.
> 
> ...




Update :

seems like Truth is fine -



> During the Six-Pack Challenge on Monday’s Raw SuperShow, R-Truth attempted an over-the-top-rope somersault plancha onto The Miz but his fall was not broken. R-Truth landed on his back onto the matted floor, causing his head to whip. The announce team stated that medical staff determined he was unable to continue to compete; he was assisted to the backstage area during the commercial break.
> 
> Following Raw, Joey Styles stated on Twitter that the Raw Superstar is fine following the ordeal and that he did not suffer any injuries.
> 
> He wrote, “*Breaking News! Somehow, @RonKillings is OK and has no injuries after flipping over the top rope, missing @MikeTheMiz and hitting the floor.*”



The Miz just got lucky.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Multiple concussions to the head? Da fuck?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

probably better to post this in the raw thread...and if it isnt a work, this is the end of his career.


----------



## Power ranger (Feb 3, 2012)

Not a work. Legit injury.


----------



## Carlito_mfc (Sep 6, 2006)

All i can say is Ouch! Hope he's ok.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

At the very least, Miz is going to get punished. Honestly, I wouldn't be shocked if he was fired. That is inexcusable, unprofessional, amateur & he's expendable.


----------



## ultimogaijin (Jun 28, 2011)

|I said at the time that Miz didn't catch him, what a fuck bag.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Miz should be suspended*

What a ridiculous mistake, Truth could have broke his neck.


----------



## shiddnme (Sep 26, 2011)

Miz botch, thats pretty fucked up.I think R-truth is better than Miz,but he hasn't been getting any reaction lately.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Poor R-Truth  I hope he heals quickly!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Damn, I missed it. What happened?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

That looked brutal. Hopefully he's all right, hopefully he just got all the wind taken out of him and thought he was injured and hopefully (If he is injured) he's back soon. Just a stupid mistake from The Miz, it didn't look like Miz even tried to catch Truth.


----------



## shiddnme (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Miz should be suspended*

Watching the replay,it looked like Miz deliberately didnt try to catch Truth either.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

It's Miz missing his mark.


----------



## Punkatron (Jun 28, 2011)

I missed this bit. Fucking Miz, I hope the stupid shit hasn't ruined two careers here.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

That was awful. I hope Miz says something about it on his twitter or something.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

Miz totally fucked that up. I would hope he gets some kind of referendum for that bullshit.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm not standing up for The Miz but it's a shame to see how he's fallen. After this, it's even going to be worse for him.

I wouldn't be surprised if his mind wasn't in the match tonight. He was WWE's New Guy then all of a sudden they were treating him terrible.

He clearly went to aid R-Truth right after the fall to see if he was alright.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Damn, I missed it. What happened?


R-Truth went for a slingshot senton to the outside on Miz. Miz didn't catch him like he was supposed and actually sidestepped away from R-Truth. As a result, R-Truth took a very brutal landing and possibly has a serious injury as he was taked away from the match and escorted to the back. I hope the very best for R-Truth in his recovery. As for The Miz, his future does not look very bright. He will either be buried to hell like Triple H after the Madsion Square Garden Incident, or fired.


----------



## shiddnme (Sep 26, 2011)

It looked like Miz didnt even try to catch Truth, you never know what a wrestlers agenda is. He may think Truth is holding him back and meant for him to get hurt purposely after that. If Miz doesnt get suspended for this,wwe is stupid. Miz needs to be punished for that shit.Wasnt he the same person complaining about Riley being to rough with him.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

I guess you can't be hard on accidents, but I hate seeing preventable injuries.




shiddnme said:


> It looked like Miz didnt even try to catch Truth, you never know what a wrestlers agenda is. He may think Truth is holding him back and meant for him to get hurt purposely after that. If Miz doesnt get suspended for this,wwe is stupid. Miz needs to be punished for that shit.Wasnt he the same person complaining about Riley being to rough with him.


IDK. It looked like he missed his mark to me, but you never know.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Miz was fucking up big time in that match


----------



## camaster2004 (Jun 26, 2007)

ouch, that looked pretty nasty! hopefully its only a concussion for truth. i dont know what to call with the miz there, just seemed like he was in the wrong place for the spot


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

I caught a couple of Miz botches. The 2nd botch he flopped when Jericho ran past him (like he was taking a clothesline) but Jericho didn't throw a clothesline. So Miz had to jump up really quickly so Jericho could clothesline him. Miz had a really bad night, I can't believe he blew that R-Truth spot. I hope Truth is okay, I don't think its enough to get Miz fired but its enough to warrant a temporary burial.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

It definitely looked like a botch when I saw it, reminiscent of Taka Michinouku's elimination at the 2000 Royal Rumble. He went right over the top rope and Miz should have caught him, like is routinely done, but it looked like Miz either move too far to the right or Truth just missed flat out and whacked Miz's arm on his way down and landed flat on his back, and his head bounced off the floor. Looked pretty nasty.

Still think mats around the ring are a bad idea, Bill Watts?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Miz also botched a double-clothesline spot with Jericho later in the match - sold the clothesline that didn't happen yet. Though maybe he was rattled from the Truth injury.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Worst botch in years??? I've only been watching since last year around when R-Truth started his conspiracy theory/Lil Jimmy rants and Christian was going after the WHC and that was byfar the worst botch I seen on TV in that time.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

At R-Truth's age of 40, a bump like that is much more punishable on the body, and he might be out longer than we might expect. Total fuck-up by The Miz, at first I thought he was supposed to move out the way, then I saw R-Truth's dodgy landing and I knew something was up. 

Hopefully The Miz continues to get buried worse than he already is, as a result of this.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

jonoaries said:


> I caught a couple of Miz botches. The 2nd botch he flopped when Jericho ran past him (like he was taking a clothesline) but Jericho didn't throw a clothesline. So Miz had to jump up really quickly so Jericho could clothesline him. Miz had a really bad night, I can't believe he blew that R-Truth spot. I hope Truth is okay, I don't think its enough to get Miz fired but its enough to warrant a temporary burial.


I would imagine that his mind was in the wrong place after the R-Truth part. You could see him checking on Truth when he went under the ring.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Careless by The Miz. It looked like he bailed out last second for some reason and R-Truth landed hard on the floor. Miz was fucking up and left and right in that match, but that was preventable if he just got under Truth to soften the blow.


----------



## Power ranger (Feb 3, 2012)

shiddnme said:


> It looked like Miz didnt even try to catch Truth, *you never know what a wrestlers agenda is. He may think Truth is holding him back and meant for him to get hurt purposely after that.* If Miz doesnt get suspended for this,wwe is stupid. Miz needs to be punished for that shit.Wasnt he the same person complaining about Riley being to rough with him.


No that would be unprofessional. WWE is cautious to not allow such things to happen in a match.

I am sure it was just a mistake on the miz's part.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

I wonder was Miz's head in the match tonight, I mean he wasn't in position at all and everyone should know that in wrestling that can have dire consequences.

Looking back he actually stepped away from Truth, what the fuck?


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

because I'm the MIZ...and I'm...dangerous.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

I like how everyone is just blindly blaming Miz.

Has the thought crossed anyones mind that Miz WAS supposed to get out of the way and R-Truth was supposed to miss? We've seen Truth botch way more than Miz in the past, and it wouldn't surprise me if Truth just forgot what was supposed to happen.

As for all the botches that happened after the truth incident, I'd probably be pretty shooken up to if the guy I had tag-teamed with for awhile could be seriously injured in the back.



GCA-FF said:


> Worst botch in years??? I've only been watching since last year around when R-Truth started his conspiracy theory/Lil Jimmy rants and Christian was going after the WHC and that was byfar the worst botch I seen on TV in that time.


Guess you didn't see Survivor Series, I'm surprised Sin Cara didn't kill himself.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Miz should've been more careful and actually caught the guy, what a dumbass mistake to make. You gotta feel bad for Miz, shit like this happens and it's never on purpose but what he did was just idiotic.



EraOfAwesome said:


> Has the thought crossed anyones mind that Miz WAS supposed to get out of the way and R-Truth was supposed to miss?


Please be kidding. It was obvious Miz was not supposed to get out of the way since he, you know, fell.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

That was definitely stupid on Miz's part, but I think a mix of fear and confusion stopped him from catching Truth. It's not like he'd want to hurt a guy he's been working with for so long.

Miz made a shitty mistake, but it's not like he wanted Truth to get hurt. He went to check on him after. I feel really bad for him, and I hope Truth gets better soon.


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

RyanPelley said:


> I would imagine that his mind was in the wrong place after the R-Truth part. You could see him checking on Truth when he went under the ring.


This. The second botch is not a big deal. Clearly he must've realized how bad he fucked up and hurt Truth.


----------



## shiddnme (Sep 26, 2011)

*Miz probably thinks Truth is holding him back*

He deliberately watched Truth do the sommersault and moved out of the way.There is really no way to botch that move while that close.Miz did this on purpose.I think he believes Truth is holding him back thats the only explanation for a screw up like this.Watch the replay. I did over and over again. Miz did this on purpose guys.He should be future endeavored.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

That was idiot by The Miz. I can't blame him completely though, since in a match there is a lot of emotion and maybe was unexpected. But man, he should be more careful next time, it was fucked up. I don't like Truth, but hope he is ok. Are we gonna have a new EC participant then?


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

EraOfAwesome said:


> I like how everyone is just blindly blaming Miz.
> 
> Has the thought crossed anyones mind that Miz WAS supposed to get out of the way and R-Truth was supposed to miss? We've seen Truth botch way more than Miz in the past, and it wouldn't surprise me if Truth just forgot what was supposed to happen.


Rarely do you see wrestlers move out of the way when another wrestler performs an over the top rope move, because it can be dangerous.

Miz was off his game tonight, point blank. He was not in position to catch Truth and as a result Truth suffered for it.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Does anyone remember when Mysterio injured the Undertaker and then went on to win the World Heavyweight Championship fews later at Fatal 4 Way?

I'm not saying this should happen to Miz but it still depends on who you are backstage if you are buried for an injury.

Should Miz be punished? Sure. But The Miz didn't do it on purpose. Why would he? He checked on Truth as soon as he hit the ground. Both of them were talking while they were partially covered by the ring apron. Miz as it appears was just in the wrong spot, like a goofball.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Just received word? Does the OP think he's a WWE employee? The fuck..


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

boo hoo.. this happens all the time in the original ECW. R-Truth would have finished the match it took place in the ECW arena.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Damn this guy is fast...




*4:06*


----------



## Punkatron (Jun 28, 2011)

Just watched it again, that was not good. Miz should be subjected to a Riley burial.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Vinnie said:


> Idiot Miz. I don't like Truth, but hope he is ok. Are we gonna have a new EC participant then?


The worst part about this is, theres not another face they can put in the EC match that would make any sense, or be any good. We're likely looking at a situation with 2 faces and 4 heels in the EC. Thats disturbing. 

Also, I wouldnt be surprised if Truth's replacement is ADR

Edit: just looking at the Raw roster now, and holy fuck there isnt a decent option to replace Truth. Mason Ryan, maybe? Otunga is a likely entrant...or I'd mark the fuck out if Johnny Ace took the final spot.


----------



## Mr_BB (Nov 20, 2011)

like I've said before The Jiz needs go back to the real world


----------



## WadeBarrettMark (Jan 11, 2011)

Miz onward to job to santino!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Was Owen Hart punished for dropping Steve Austin on his head? Accidents happen.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

WHAT THE HELL was Miz thinking? Just saw what happened and I can't believe he moved away like that.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Power ranger said:


> No that would be unprofessional. WWE is cautious to not allow such things to happen in a match.
> 
> I am sure it was just a mistake on the miz's part.


even possibly a mistake on R Truth for leaping too early. I mean, I hope the guy is ok, but the Miz was still getting up when R Truth was flying out of the ring.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

RyanPelley said:


> Was Owen Hart punished for dropping Steve Austin on his head? Accidents happen.


No but Ken Anderson was.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Aww comon people, accidents happen im sure Miz didn't mean it. Botches happen and cause injuries, always have in Pro Wrestling and always will. He should get a slap on the wrist and told to watch how he works with the superstars but apart from that not such a big deal. Unless Truth is extremely hurt then I don't see why Miz should be punished for an accident.


----------



## shiddnme (Sep 26, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Was Owen Hart punished for dropping Steve Austin on his head? Accidents happen.


C'mon dont be a wise ass. That was a legit accident.If you watched the replay it looked Like Miz deliberately moved out of the way for Truth to get hurt.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> Was Owen Hart punished for dropping Steve Austin on his head?


punished by the WWE? no...


----------



## Punkatron (Jun 28, 2011)

Gebu19 said:


> even possibly a mistake on R Truth for leaping too early. I mean, I hope the guy is ok, but the Miz was still getting up when R Truth was flying out of the ring.


Miz had time to move out of the road, so I don't think Truth gets the blame here.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Damn, I've only just realized they might have to replace R-Truth in the Elimination Chamber match. If they do, who do you think it should be?

Replies would be helpful.


----------



## shiddnme (Sep 26, 2011)

Gebu19 said:


> even possibly a mistake on R Truth for leaping too early. I mean, I hope the guy is ok, but the Miz was still getting up when R Truth was flying out of the ring.


Oh Come on?Put this all on Truth right?Everyone was where they was supposed to be. Miz wanted Truth to get hurt,maybe for personal reasons,but he clearly let Truth fall on purpose.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

shiddnme said:


> C'mon dont be a wise ass. That was a legit accident.If you watched the replay it looked Like Miz deliberately moved out of the way for Truth to get hurt.


I'm not being a wise ass at all. Both were serious injuries (I'm assuming with Truth). Accidents do happen. Who knows what Miz was thinking. I'm certain that he wasn't trying to get Truth injured...


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

rise said:


> Damn, I've only just realized they might have to replace R-Truth in the Elimination Chamber match. If they do, who do you think it should be?
> 
> Replies would be helpful.


Brodus? If they wanna balance the faces out.

If not, Swagger will just go in as filler.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

ITS EVEN WORSE cause miz jumped out of the way, what a retard


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

rise said:


> Damn, I've only just realized they might have to replace R-Truth in the Elimination Chamber match. If they do, who do you think it should be?
> 
> Replies would be helpful.


Jack Swagger.


----------



## shiddnme (Sep 26, 2011)

PunkShoot said:


> ITS EVEN WORSE cause miz jumped out of the way, what a retard


This is why i said he did it on purpose.I dont see how people are so blind to it.It wasnt an accident.Miz did this on purpose.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I bet it was the Miz's fault. I wouldn't be surprised if this guy was buried or fired soon.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

rise said:


> Damn, I've only just realized they might have to replace R-Truth in the Elimination Chamber match. If they do, who do you think it should be?
> 
> Replies would be helpful.


US Champ Swagger perhaps? They have Cody Rhodes (IC Champ) in the WHC EC Match.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> punished by the WWE? no...


lol that's fucked up.


----------



## Power ranger (Feb 3, 2012)

Video updated.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

rise said:


> Damn, I've only just realized they might have to replace R-Truth in the Elimination Chamber match. If they do, who do you think it should be?
> 
> Replies would be helpful.


Most likely Swagger.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

rise said:


> Damn, I've only just realized they might have to replace R-Truth in the Elimination Chamber match. If they do, who do you think it should be?
> 
> Replies would be helpful.


Ziggler will enter twice, thus keeping his two matches per PPV gimmick alive.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

If I was Vince I'd be slightly pissed because you'd think an experienced wrestler like Miz would know not to side step a spot, in addition he injured one of my stars who was involved in a title match for my next PPV and now I have to replace him.



rise said:


> Damn, I've only just realized they might have to replace R-Truth in the Elimination Chamber match. If they do, who do you think it should be?
> 
> Replies would be helpful.


Brodus would probably be the best choice or a returning ADR maybe Ryder?

When these guys say there's not a lot of options to replace Truth, they werent kidding.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

shiddnme said:


> This is why i said he did it on purpose.I dont see how people are so blind to it.It wasnt an accident.Miz did this on purpose.


It's still real to you, isn't it?


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Hope Truth is alright as someone getting injured is never a good thing.


----------



## Exciter (Jan 10, 2012)

Notice Jericho went straight over to check R-Truth out?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Nasty landing, I hope he's ok and this is clearly Miz's fault.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

planetarydeadlock said:


> Brodus? If they wanna balance the faces out.
> 
> If not, Swagger will just go in as filler.


I think it's far too early for Brodus Clay to be featured in a Elimination Chamber match, when he has done nothing except squash jobbers for a month.

Jack Swagger seems the logical choice as he most likely won't be doing anything at The Elimination Chamber, and he is pretty irrelevant right now as it is. Also, putting Swagger in there brings attention to the U.S Title, as the SmackDown Chamber match is bringing attention to the Intercontinental Title by featuring Cody Rhodes in the match. 

It seems the general consensus, judging by my replies, is that Jack Swagger should take R-Truth's place.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

> Brodus would probably be the best choice or a returning ADR maybe Ryder?
> 
> When these guys say there's not a lot of options to replace Truth, they werent kidding.


Bro should still be in a wheelchair come Elimination Chamber. Swagger should be the replacement if they have to replace him.

Guaranteed Miz got chewed out by Vin Man or someone of importance backstage. Send him back to MTV plz.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm looking at the Raw roster on wwe.com and, oh man, it is thin. If they can't get Del Rio back in time for EC, Swagger is probably gonna end up replacing Truth. 

The only conceivable face I see replacing Truth would be Brodus Clay.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Ok I looked at the video again and Miz did not move out of the way when Truth went over the rope. He was in the wrong position, but he did not move out of the way.


----------



## backpackstunner (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow looked bad. Miz shouldn't be fired for that but Mr Kennedy was fired for much less...


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

backpackstunner said:


> Wow looked bad. Miz shouldn't be fired for that but Mr Kennedy was fired for much less...


Mr. Kennedy was fired for years of fucking up.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Everyone just try to cool it a bit. We haven't got any real word yet as to whether he's injured or not the OP "getting word" doesn't count.

But if he is injured I wouldn't want to be Miz right now. Kennedy was fired for less.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Bro should still be in a wheelchair come Elimination Chamber. Swagger should be the replacement if they have to replace him.
> 
> Guaranteed Miz got chewed out by Vin Man or someone of importance backstage. Send him back to MTV plz.


If they dont plan for Swagger to defend his belt (which is unlikely) then he'll be the replacement. That is a lot of heels in one match though, which imo is a problem.


----------



## WadeBarrettMark (Jan 11, 2011)

Luckily it wasn't randy orton or someone would be 100% future endeavored.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah, you can see The Miz checking on him just before the commercial, heads under the apron. Hopefully he isn't punished too much, as he is one of the best guys on Raw. Mr. Kennedy was my old favourite, and after what happened to him, I hope it doesn't happen to Miz too.

And for the Elimination Chamber, if The Miz gets taken out of the chamber too, Kane and Cena can always fill the spots.


----------



## Power ranger (Feb 3, 2012)

Miz is the best media whore Vince has got. I doubt he will be fired for this. Burial perhaps?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

WARNING.BOT said:


> Everyone just try to cool it a bit. We haven't got any real word yet as to whether he's injured or not the OP "getting word" doesn't count.
> 
> But if he is injured I wouldn't want to be Miz right now. Kennedy was fired for less.


If I can't trust the OP's word, then who can I trust? WHO CAN I TRUST?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Miz's goofy ass needs to chew out for that. That was mess up. I mean, he seemed like he was off the entire match.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

EraOfAwesome said:


> I like how everyone is just blindly blaming Miz.
> 
> Has the thought crossed anyones mind that Miz WAS supposed to get out of the way and R-Truth was supposed to miss? We've seen Truth botch way more than Miz in the past, and it wouldn't surprise me if Truth just forgot what was supposed to happen.


I really didn't consider that it could be a work. It was such an ugly spot that it looks like a major botch. So either Miz is excellent at looking terrible or he really is terrible. I put my money on Miz being terrible. I don't believe Truth would "forget" a spot and almost break his own neck. Not making the jump, I.E Sin Cara, and jumping when your not expected to are two different things.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

What the shit was that Miz? lol


----------



## Power ranger (Feb 3, 2012)

Update : 

Superstars Tweet on the incident - 



> - Former WWE stars Lance Storm and Shane Helms wrote on Twitter tonight about the spot in the main event where R-Truth was apparently hurt.
> 
> “*Wow @mikethemiz Way to puss out on catching Truth on that dive. Geez,” wrote Helms*.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

rise said:


> It seems the general consensus, judging by my replies, is that Jack Swagger should take R-Truth's place.


and this would be a mistake. You cant have a heel-heavy match like that. No one will believe when Punk wins that he fought his way through 4 heals and Kofi. Then again, this is the same fan base that bought John Cena's super-hero-like bullshit comebacks.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

That looked awful, I hope Truth is ok..


----------



## RydimRyder (Oct 23, 2004)

Miz totally botched tonights match. WTF is up with this dude. Really?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

If one is a shitty catcher, and the spot calls for one to catch his partner but one is unable to do so due to lack of skill, then that makes one a dangerous worker at that moment.


----------



## backpackstunner (Feb 20, 2011)

Mister Excitement said:


> Mr. Kennedy was fired for years of fucking up.


 He was still being pushed despite any previous botches he had. It wasn't until Randy Orton got injured that his push was immediately stopped and he was eventually fired.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

For a more serious post, it really goes to show how bad WWE is right now from a talent+starpower combination standpoint. Even though he's been flushed down the toilet numerous times over the weeks, Miz is still suppose to be one of the top heels in the company. Yet he can not be trusted to go out there and put on good performances. Him and Cena stunk it up in the main-event of last year's Mania. While it doesn't hurt Cena that much, it really hurted Miz. Now after tonight, his stock nearly crashed.

Cena, Orton, Punk, Jericho are the only guys in the company that have both the star power, and the talent to continuously put on solid matches. (lol Orton haters will come here soon)

That's awful.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Am the only one that wouldn't mind seeing David Otunga replace R-Truth in the EC...IF Truth can't go? Maybe BIG JOHNNY will enter him.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

vince will outlaw dives to the outside

wwe will be nothing but arm-wrestling in 5yrs


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

...I've been saying for years that Miz is super awkward and unsure of himself in the ring. This doesn't really surprise me. I'll always have a soft spot for him because I basically saw his progression from the very beginning on RW but he still sucks in the ring.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Pretty much agree with Storm except the part about Miz being a dangerous worker.

When dude is off his game, he can be dangerous and that was proof. I dont know what was up with Miz tonight, maybe their was a death in his family or something, whatever it was it cant happen again.

Side Note: I'd mark huge if Johnny Ace put himself in the EC match.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

backpackstunner said:


> He was still being pushed despite any previous botches he had. It wasn't until Randy Orton got injured that his push was immediately stopped and he was eventually fired.


I don't think the WWE would've fired him had he not been so injury prone and dangerous in the past. The Orton incident was the final straw for them.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

He appeared to be backing away from Truth during the spot. Normally the audience miss botched spots so they cover it up, but that botch was in clear view to the audience. That's what makes it so bad.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

And to think that The Miz and Alex Riley feuded last year and neither of them got injured in any of their matches....


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

iBeaDom said:


> Pretty much agree with Storm except the part about Miz being a dangerous worker.
> 
> When dude is off his game, he can be dangerous and that was proof. I dont know what was up with Miz tonight, maybe their was a death in his family or something, whatever it was it cant happen again.
> 
> Side Note: I'd mark huge if Johnny Ace put himself in the EC match.


Yeah, something did seem off. He's usually not that bad.


----------



## shiddnme (Sep 26, 2011)

Amber B said:


> ...I've been saying for years that Miz is super awkward and unsure of himself in the ring. This doesn't really surprise me. I'll always have a soft spot for him because I basically saw his progression from the very beginning on RW but he still sucks in the ring.


You know the funny thing is,i have always thought Truth was better than Miz as a performer and on the mic.It still baffles me to this day how Miz became wwe champ and Rtruth didnt.Ive always seen Miz sucking it up,but his marks always come to his rescue and say he's gotten so much better in the ring.They may want to eat those words now.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Hope he's ok, Im sure Miz didn't mean it but it happened and he should be punished. Anyone else fucks upin their job they get punished and most peoples jobs dont concern others safety to this extent.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

JoeyStyles Joey Styles 
"Breaking News! Somehow, @RonKillings is OK and has no injuries after flipping over the top rope, missing @MikeTheMiz and hitting the floor."


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Sorry for those who think The Miz is going to be fired but that’s not happening he still in the high position of the company but I will believe that he might be getting a MVP/McIntyre/Daniel Bryan/Kaval losing streak burial. He should be getting that treatment anyway since he is one of the biggest jokes in wrestling history. 



EraOfAwesome said:


> I like how everyone is just blindly blaming Miz.
> *
> Has the thought crossed anyones mind that Miz WAS supposed to get out of the way and R-Truth was supposed to miss*? We've seen Truth botch way more than Miz in the past, and it wouldn't surprise me if Truth just forgot what was supposed to happen.


Wake up. Take off your Miz shades, there is just no way to avoid that, Miz was suppose to catch R-Truth to cushion his fall but he intentionally threw his hands up and just side step for some reason. R-Truth has a few list of botches in the past, correct but he wasn’t in the wrong this time.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

GeorgeCostanza said:


> vince will outlaw dives to the outside
> 
> wwe will be nothing but arm-wrestling in 5yrs


sadly, its horrifically close to arm-wrestling as it is.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

lisa12000 said:


> JoeyStyles Joey Styles
> "Breaking News! Somehow, @RonKillings is OK and has no injuries after flipping over the top rope, missing @MikeTheMiz and hitting the floor."


Yeah, just like Cena didn't have a concussion at last year's WM, right? I call BS.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't believe he just straight up moved out of the way. The hell?


----------



## Fran13r (Oct 18, 2011)

lisa12000 said:


> JoeyStyles Joey Styles
> "Breaking News! Somehow, @RonKillings is OK and has no injuries after flipping over the top rope, missing @MikeTheMiz and hitting the floor."


Damn, you beat me to it, but hey, i guess we all *R-Truth*fully glad, that the man is ok...

whoa, that was such a bad pun xD...


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

I like R Truth glad he is ok


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

lisa12000 said:


> JoeyStyles Joey Styles
> "Breaking News! Somehow, @RonKillings is OK and has no injuries after flipping over the top rope, missing @MikeTheMiz and hitting the floor."


*Swagger walks away sadly clutching his title*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

lisa12000 said:


> JoeyStyles Joey Styles
> "Breaking News! Somehow, @RonKillings is OK and has no injuries after flipping over the top rope, missing @MikeTheMiz and hitting the floor."


So ridiculous (and dangerous/ignorant) to post something like that so fast. I know Styles was probably told to do that but you don't clear someone who lands on their back and head only an hour after it happened. Remember Natasha Richardson? Yeah that didn't end well.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

great news that he's OK. The tailbone looked bad, but you never want to see a head hit the floor like that. That's when things get nasty


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

iBeaDom said:


> *Swagger walks away sadly clutching his title*


swagger is the one of the only wrestlers that can pick up a title and become even more irrelevant!!(someone will now tell me 1000 more i guess)


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

lisa12000 said:


> swagger is the one of the only wrestlers that can pick up a title and become even more irrelevant!!(someone will now tell me 1000 more i guess)


It's a gift very few have.

Shame cause he really could/should be a presence on the roster.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

That was nasty! I can understand people hating on Miz, since Truth is awesome and all, but all Miz did was put one arm out. He should have done more then that. Though really, I don't think he should be buried, since it was an accident. But maybe send him back to wrestling school ._.'


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can see WWE covering this up in the incoming days/weeks by saying that Truth simply missed Miz. It won't hold up considering that Miz actually stuck his hands out like he was trying to catch Truth after he completely backed away from the spot he was suppose to be in. On top of that they'll probably have Miz cut a promo saying that Truth caused his own injury, or something to that effect.

This is WWE. Where people get buried alive only to return months later, and the chairman of the company gets blown up in a limo and pronounced dead only for the segment to be completely erased from WWE memory.


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Yeah, just like Cena didn't have a concussion at last year's WM, right? I call BS.


If I recall it was Cena giving the Miz a concussion at WM last year.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Revann said:


> If I recall it was Cena giving the Miz a concussion at WM last year.


It was rumored that they both received concussions, though I heard Cena's was worse.


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

Miz does seem to be screwing up a lot lately. He's stammered or botched lines in a lot of his promos lately and looked hesitant. And his gimmick is ultra-confident, silver-tongued heel -- so awkwardly stammering is worse for him than most wrestlers.

You know how when you are feeling sick but try to fake enthusiasm and energy? -- he looks like that a lot lately. His travel-the-world media promo tour can't be easy on the body. And he's in his 30s now. He honestly looks like he doesn't get enough sleep.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> It was rumored that they both received concussions, though I heard Cena's was worse.


Miz was the one who fell on concrete though.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

stonefort said:


> Miz does seem to be screwing up a lot lately. He's stammered or botched lines in a lot of his promos lately and looked hesitant. And his gimmick is ultra-confident, silver-tongued heel -- so awkwardly stammering is worse for him than most wrestlers.
> 
> You know how when you are feeling sick but try to fake enthusiasm and energy? -- he looks like that a lot lately. His travel-the-world media promo tour can't be easy on the body. And he's in his 30s now. He honestly looks like he doesn't get enough sleep.


His other half isn't on the road with him anymore. Sad panda is sad.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Yeah maybe Miz just needs a break after WM29 to rest up and come back better then ever (much like Morrison is doing). Wrestling is a hard business; there's a reason Punk was going to leave last year. The shadows under his eyes are brutal.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

iBeaDom said:


> Miz was the one who fell on concrete though.


I just google 'Cena concussion' and apparently it was a storyline that I was thinking of. Sorry.


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

I do hope Truth is ok. He's surprisingly grown on me the past year or so. I used to find his rapper gimmick just kind of embarrassing and stupid. But he does a good crazy and I really enjoyed his whole lil jimmy schtick.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

sesshomaru said:


> Yeah maybe Miz just needs a break after WM29 to rest up and come back better then ever (much like Morrison is doing). Wrestling is a hard business; there's a reason Punk was going to leave last year. The shadows under his eyes are brutal.


Punk doesnt like to sleep that's why.

Insomnia I believe.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

I hope R Truth has a safe recovery.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

lisa12000 said:


> JoeyStyles Joey Styles
> "Breaking News! Somehow, @RonKillings is OK and has no injuries after flipping over the top rope, missing @MikeTheMiz and hitting the floor."


Covering for Miz makes it look even more suspicious. Yeah he "missed" alright, everything but the gotdamn ground.


----------



## shiddnme (Sep 26, 2011)

jonoaries said:


> Covering for Miz makes it look even more suspicious. Yeah he "missed" alright, everything but the gotdamn ground.


Yeah this rubs me the wrong way.Them trying to put the blame on Truth when everyone clearly saw Miz move out of the way.This probably doesnt sit to well with Truth either.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

feel sorry for Miz. he must being upset for how WWE threaten him recently. his work before WM27 was awesome, he has bright future even VKM said he'll be the new face of the company then CM Punk appeared, stole everything from him. Triple H relegated him to his current spot, jobbed to Truth and Kofi. It's like a shattered dream.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Just saw a report that said R-Truth dived too far to the right and The Miz couldn't get to him in time. That's not how it looked to me...


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Romanista said:


> feel sorry for Miz. he must being upset for how WWE threaten him recently. his work before WM27 was awesome, he has bright future even VKM said he'll be the new face of the company then CM Punk appeared, stole everything from him. Triple H relegated him to his current spot, jobbed to Truth and Kofi. It's like a shattered dream.


Quick, job him to Goldust!


----------



## Finlay24 (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm sure the Miz isn't happy with being depushed and it's quite possible that it's weighing on his mind. His work on the mic and in the ring has been very, very spotty as of late. But you still have to be a professional out there. If your head is in not in the game than you shouldn't be out there because you are going to hurt yourself or someone else as was the case tonight with R-Truth. I believe Miz should either be suspended or take a break to get his head right. Luckily R-Truth checked out OK which is good. But a scary incident that could have been avoided.


----------



## shiddnme (Sep 26, 2011)

Fargerov said:


> Just saw a report that said R-Truth dived too far to the right and The Miz couldn't get to him in time. That's not how it looked to me...


Infuriates the hell out of me that they would say something this stupid when the whole world saw Miz not even attempt to catch Truth.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Fuck the Miz.


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

Damn, two injuries in one night...


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jun 28, 2010)

jonoaries said:


> Covering for Miz makes it look even more suspicious. Yeah he "missed" alright, everything but the gotdamn ground.


isn't possible that joey styles is kayfabing on his twitter account? because then it makes sense for him to say truth missed miz. saying that the miz didn't catch truth would be breaking kayfabe.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

Damn, that looked like a nasty spill. Hopefully the reports of Truth being ok are reliable. 

I can't stand Miz and watching that botch made my blood boil. Instead of absorbing the blow, he got completely out of the way, barely touching Truth with his fingers. On the surface it looks dangerously reckless. However - to everyone who is calling for Miz's head on a stick, bear in mind that 99.99% of us have no idea what it's like to be involved in a WWE wrestling match, let alone a six pack challenge free for all. They're trained professionals but we don't know what it's like "be in the moment" where a moment of hesitation can result in disaster. Of course Miz didn't intentionally injure Truth. Could it have been prevented? Probably. 



arcslnga said:


> boo hoo.. this happens all the time in the original ECW. R-Truth would have finished the match it took place in the ECW arena.


Boo hoo yourself, you insensitive ass. A great number of the extreme wrestlers who tried to make a name for themselves by taking crazy bumps died young or ended up in wheelchairs.


----------



## shiddnme (Sep 26, 2011)

*If Kofi lost his push for harmful botches so should Miz*

I think Kofi may be talented,but he's not getting a push.His push was ruined because he botched against Orton.But Miz has botched much worse through almost every push he's had including his match at wrestlemania.Is something wrong with Kofi whats the problem here?He can be good on the mic.Can wwe please give him another shot?He wont hurt any wrestlers.


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

ZackRyderMark said:


> isn't possible that joey styles is kayfabing on his twitter account? because then it makes sense for him to say truth missed miz. saying that the miz didn't catch truth would be breaking kayfabe.


Then Storm and Helms broke kayfabe? I could understand since they're FORMER WWEs, but they did sorta @ the miz.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: If Kofi lost his push for harmful botches so should Miz*

Kofi is boring; Miz had some good moments during his US Title and WWE Title reigns.


----------



## shiddnme (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: If Kofi lost his push for harmful botches so should Miz*



RyanPelley said:


> Kofi is boring; Miz had some good moments during his US Title and WWE Title reigns.


He can be good on the mic,he was with Orton the problem is he doesn't get much mic time.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: If Kofi lost his push for harmful botches so should Miz*



shiddnme said:


> He can be good on the mic,he was with Orton the problem is he doesn't get much mic time.


Eh, just my own personal opinion that Kofi sucks all around, and always has.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: If Kofi lost his push for harmful botches so should Miz*

Kofi has had more good moments than Miz has. He just did the hand-walk at Royal Rumble. Every time a ladder is involved, he is amazing. He also had a really good match with Shawn Michaels.

Pretty sure that's more than Miz has ever done...


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: If Kofi lost his push for harmful botches so should Miz*



Walk-In said:


> Kofi has had more good moments than Miz has. He just did the hand-walk at Royal Rumble. Every time a ladder is involved, he is amazing. He also had a really good match with Shawn Michaels.
> 
> Pretty sure that's more than Miz has ever done...


Great, a hand walk and ladder spots. Let's push him to the moon.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: If Kofi lost his push for harmful botches so should Miz*

The Miz needs to get served deavors with the quickness


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

ZackRyderMark said:


> isn't possible that joey styles is kayfabing on his twitter account? because then it makes sense for him to say truth missed miz. saying that the miz didn't catch truth would be breaking kayfabe.


The fact he said anything at all worries me especially with head and neck injuries. If they took him out the match it was probably serious enough. I don't expect him to say "@Mizthemiz blew that spot" but I didn't expect anything to be reported so soon. But if he did report anything, why not just say "R-Truth is okay, no injuries" because saying he "missed" Miz, they are implying its Truth's fault. That's contrary to what everyone else has seen.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: If Kofi lost his push for harmful botches so should Miz*

I really hope Kofi gets another push to the main event, they really need new top faces and Kofi's a perfect choice, he's entertaining in the ring has a really cool colorful attire, and could be good on the mic if given time.


----------



## shiddnme (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: If Kofi lost his push for harmful botches so should Miz*



RyanPelley said:


> Great, a hand walk and ladder spots. Let's push him to the moon.


That's still better than anything Miz has ever done in his stint with WWE.Do you think if they wouldve replaced Kofi with Miz at wrestlemania that the match wouldve been as bad as it was?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: If Kofi lost his push for harmful botches so should Miz*



RyanPelley said:


> Great, a hand walk and ladder spots. Let's push him to the moon.


...The Miz main evented Wrestlemania.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

If you guys look closely at the video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDGCMqqoqoc&feature=player_embedded#!

*After R-truth jumps, You can see Chris Jericho go to R-truth's aid, when the camera panned back into the ring. *He then pushed truth under the ring, and reapeared when they panned out again after 3 guys were laying on the ground on the outside.


----------



## Acchan (Jan 11, 2011)

Romanista said:


> feel sorry for Miz. he must being upset for how WWE threaten him recently. his work before WM27 was awesome, he has bright future even VKM said he'll be the new face of the company then CM Punk appeared, stole everything from him. Triple H relegated him to his current spot, jobbed to Truth and Kofi. It's like a shattered dream.


So you blame Punk for Miz's depush? Punk have nothing to do with this. He's just better than Miz every aspect and everyone knows that.

It's true that Triple H likes to buried people but most of the time because he feels that guy is not strong enough to be main-eventer or champion and Miz just look like that. 

His in-ring skill always sucks and most people knows that long ago since WM27. Tonight just confirm that he still sucks as ever.


----------



## shiddnme (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: If Kofi lost his push for harmful botches so should Miz*



Walk-In said:


> ...The Miz main evented Wrestlemania.


I think they should just make the Miz a commentator or referee.Thats the only thing he would be good at,and if all else fails then just release him.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: If Kofi lost his push for harmful botches so should Miz*



shiddnme said:


> That's still better than anything Miz has ever done in his stint with WWE.Do you think if they wouldve replaced Kofi with Miz at wrestlemania that the match wouldve been as bad as it was?


I disagree. I think The Miz had some good promo work and improved in the ring during 2010. IN MY OPINION, I found that more entertaining than what Kofi has done. That's not to say that Kofi will never do something big. I'm sure he will be in line for a push sometime in the future. A lot of people really love the guy. He has a lot of energy and great athleticism... Promo work improve, and he could easily be an upper carder.


----------



## KilledAssassin (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: If Kofi lost his push for harmful botches so should Miz*

agreed


----------



## jrell (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: If Kofi lost his push for harmful botches so should Miz*

give kofi mic time then position him in the upper mid card and give him longer matches


----------



## Power ranger (Feb 3, 2012)

Romanista said:


> feel sorry for Miz. he must being upset for how WWE threaten him recently. his work before WM27 was awesome, he has bright future even VKM said he'll be the new face of the company then CM Punk appeared, stole everything from him. *Triple H relegated him to his current spot,* jobbed to Truth and Kofi. It's like a shattered dream.


WTF? What does HHH have to do with the miz? Whats your source for this claim? 

Stop bullshitting. 




Acchan said:


> So you blame Punk for Miz's depush? Punk have nothing to do with this. He's just better than Miz every aspect and everyone knows that.
> 
> *It's true that Triple H likes to buried people but most of the time because he feels that guy is not strong enough to be main-eventer or champion and Miz just look like that.*
> 
> His in-ring skill always sucks and most people knows that long ago since WM27. Tonight just confirm that he still sucks as ever.



Its not true. That idiot is making up stories. Triple h has nothing to do with the miz!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: If Kofi lost his push for harmful botches so should Miz*



RyanPelley said:


> I disagree. I think The Miz had some good promo work and improved in the ring during 2010. IN MY OPINION, I found that more entertaining than what Kofi has done. That's not to say that Kofi will never do something big. I'm sure he will be in line for a push sometime in the future. A lot of people really love the guy. He has a lot of energy and great athleticism... Promo work improve, and he could easily be an upper carder.


I remember one really strong Miz promo that started backstage as he walked to the ring. It featured him doing a JBL impression and stuff. I'm not saying that The Miz doesn't have his moments too. I'm just saying you're really discrediting Kofi Kingston here and your opinion or not, championing The Miz in the same breath is hypocritical.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: If Kofi lost his push for harmful botches so should Miz*

I think that the Miz should be a little punished for this.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: If Kofi lost his push for harmful botches so should Miz*



Walk-In said:


> I remember one really strong Miz promo that started backstage as he walked to the ring. It featured him doing a JBL impression and stuff. I'm not saying that The Miz doesn't have his moments too. I'm just saying you're really discrediting Kofi Kingston here and your opinion or not, championing The Miz in the same breath is hypocritical.


It's not hypocritical at all if it's my own opinion. I enjoyed The Miz (at one point when he was on a roll), I didn't enjoy Kofi. Plain and simple. If they were exactly the same in all aspects and I liked one, but not the other, yeah that'd be hypocritical. But it's just the Kofi character, the smiley face who does moves like the Boom Drop (on par with the Five Knuckle Shuffle, that kind of move) and just bores me when he speaks. 

I'm not trying to discredit him. I did mention that he has great energy and athleticism. He has put on good matches, I can't deny that, but he's not someone who I have ever been able to be consistently interested in or really think all that highly of as a wrestler. But that's just one person's opinion, and I am aware that plenty of people like the guy, enough to have a successful run above the mid-card, granted the booking isn't atrocious. (That was me leaving out the biased over exaggeration of his lack of talent)


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

arcslnga said:


> boo hoo.. this happens all the time in the original ECW. R-Truth would have finished the match it took place in the ECW arena.


And that's why ECW is responsible for doubling the amount of﻿ pain killer addictions in wrestling.

The violence factor was at such an unGodly high level that if no one took a daredevil-esque bump the fans wouldn't care. Careers have been shortened by these matches all because these guys had to legit near kill themselves and all it got them was a small paycheck and a few broken limbs.

Didn't anybody see The Wrestler? That should have been a wake-up call right there.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: If Kofi lost his push for harmful botches so should Miz*

The problem is with your sarcastic statement about "well, he should be pushed to the moon then!" (paraphrasing). *THAT* is hypocritical because The Miz *WAS* pushed to the moon & has just as many weaknesses as Kofi.


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jun 28, 2010)

Scorpion95 said:


> Then Storm and Helms broke kayfabe? I could understand since they're FORMER WWEs, but they did sorta @ the miz.


Neither Storm nor Helms work for the WWE. Styles is a currant wwe employee.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: If Kofi lost his push for harmful botches so should Miz*



Walk-In said:


> The problem is with your sarcastic statement about "well, he should be pushed to the moon then!" (paraphrasing). *THAT* is hypocritical because The Miz *WAS* pushed to the moon & has just as many weaknesses as Kofi.


Would you consider Miz as having a 'push to the moon?' I thought it was a natural, well timed push (won WWE Title 13 months after US Title), but maybe that's the fact that it was a relief seeing someone new in the Title picture. And maybe the fact that his Wrestlemania main event, he was the third wheel basically, behind Rock and Cena. 

I thought Miz got by on his promo works and average matches, which worked enough I guess, more than Kofi would from the hand walk and ladder spots from my sarcastic post. I can see your point of view towards my comments though and I respect your opinion.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Actually, watching it back, Miz really was too far to his right to have caught that properly. It's not like he ran away, he put his arms up to catch, he sold the fall and everything. It'd be different if he just walked away or side-stepped. There was no way Miz could have made that save, Truth flipped over as Miz was standing up.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: If Kofi lost his push for harmful botches so should Miz*

Well, Kofi Kingston debuted in WWE on ECW in 2007. The highest acclaim he has achieved is the Intercontinental title, which is not real prestigious in 2012. Five years later, he's in that exact same spot, really.

Meanwhile, The Miz showed up on Smackdown in 2006 (if you exclude his Tough Enough & OVW run) and he won a main event to defend the WWE title against the biggest babyface in the company. So that's pretty much as high as you can get in WWE. That is then, by definition the moon. The Miz won his first world title at the end of 2010, four years (and thus a year sooner than Kofi has been around total) after his on TV debut.

I mean, it's not that they have both not paid their dues; they certainly have. Honestly, I think it boils down to the fact that The Miz wanted it more and Kofi is content just cashing a paycheck, but to answer the question, yeah, The Miz was most definitely pushed to the moon.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: If Kofi lost his push for harmful botches so should Miz*

Ahh okay, when I used "pushed to the moon" earlier, I was thinking more of a fast, forced push. My fault for bad choice of words. Miz definitely did seem like he wanted it very badly, which I guess goes for a lot. It's obvious that his in ring work wasn't the reason for his push... I don't think he's great or horrible, but it was just consistently average during that time. When I see Kofi now, I just see someone who will be used to make others look better with what he can do in the ring, but never really get past the Intercontinental Title level as you mentioned. Which that could all easily change. 

Do you think people would buy Kofi as a legit main eventer with his current character, or would it require some alterations to actually be believable?


----------



## Ja2l (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: If Kofi lost his push for harmful botches so should Miz*

The Miz is currently getting pushed?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*That's one of those clips where you can't believe what you just saw. Truth jumps and Miz just...... moves. What the hell? It's inexcusable. *


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Walk-In said:


> At the very least, Miz is going to get punished. Honestly, I wouldn't be shocked if he was fired. That is inexcusable, unprofessional, amateur & he's expendable.


They're not going to fire The Miz. They've invested a lot in him. He'll probably get treated like crap for a few weeks.


----------



## shiddnme (Sep 26, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> They're not going to fire The Miz. They've invested a lot in him. He'll probably get treated like crap for a few weeks.


Miz does not have what it takes to be a big star in wwe as he showed at wrestlemania last year.Miz would be better suited as a commentator or referee.If that doesn't work send him back to the real world.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: If Kofi lost his push for harmful botches so should Miz*



RyanPelley said:


> Kofi is boring; Miz had some good moments during his US Title and WWE Title reigns.


They never give Kofi any storylines. He did a good job during his feud with Orton when he was given some mic time and some direction.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

WTF Kofi Kingston doing with this thread? He sucks! and he will never go anywhere higher especially with that character.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

He needs to get that Drew mac treatment.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Walk-In said:


> I mean, it's not that they have both not paid their dues; they certainly have. Honestly, I think it boils down to the fact that The Miz wanted it more and Kofi is content just cashing a paycheck, but to answer the question, yeah, The Miz was most definitely pushed to the moon.


How do you know that? Kofi is a much better wrestler and consistently has good matches. We know that the WWE management favors certain people over others regardless of talent.


----------



## TerraRayzing (Jun 13, 2011)

I WAS a miz fan but after tonight i ain't such a pussy he couldn't even catch truth


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

It reminded me of the Cameraman botch from wm25 with HBK/Taker. Hope R-Truth if okay.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> How do you know that? Kofi is a much better wrestler and consistently has good matches. We know that the WWE management favors certain people over others regardless of talent.


I was really confused at first because I didn't realize multiple threads were merged. That discussion didn't really have any bearing on this topic.

But it mostly comes down to all of the video game comments and people like Triple H, Ric Flair & Jim Ross making public statements about how "some guys don't want it enough & would rather just play video games."


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

TerraRayzing said:


> I WAS a miz fan but after tonight i ain't such a pussy he couldn't even catch truth


YOUR SIG IS GREATNESS.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

So I guess R truth is doing ok, that's good to know. Miz needs to really step up thou. It would be god awful to see a man who MEed Mania go to ground level, but he really has nothing to lose at this point.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

What is up with Miz lately? Two botches in his promos and now this,he needs to get his ass in check.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Walk-In said:


> I was really confused at first because I didn't realize multiple threads were merged. That discussion didn't really have any bearing on this topic.
> 
> But it mostly comes down to all of the video game comments and people like Triple H, Ric Flair & Jim Ross making public statements about how "some guys don't want it enough & would rather just play video games."


They'll look for any excuse not to push someone even if it has nothing to do with wrestling skills. Apparently his hobby hasn't been detrimental to his in-ring work. 

To stay on topic, I'm glad that R-Truth is OK. They'll probably keep him away from any serious wrestling until the PPV.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Romanista said:


> WTF Kofi Kingston doing with this thread? He sucks! and he will never go anywhere higher especially with that character.


So says the Justin Gabriel mark. 

Anyways it sucks that Truth got hurt the way he did. The Miz blatantly moved out of the way like a giant puss. I hope he gets well soon. I wonder who'll replace him at the chamber?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Ass Invader said:


> So says the Justin Gabriel mark.
> 
> Anyways it sucks that Truth got hurt the way he did. The Miz blatantly moved out of the way like a giant puss. I hope he gets well soon. I wonder who'll replace him at the chamber?





> seems like Truth is fine -





> Quote:
> During the Six-Pack Challenge on Monday’s Raw SuperShow, R-Truth attempted an over-the-top-rope somersault plancha onto The Miz but his fall was not broken. R-Truth landed on his back onto the matted floor, causing his head to whip. The announce team stated that medical staff determined he was unable to continue to compete; he was assisted to the backstage area during the commercial break.
> 
> Following Raw, Joey Styles stated on Twitter that the Raw Superstar is fine following the ordeal and that he did not suffer any injuries.
> ...


Unless he needs more than 2 weeks to rest off slight pain. I don't think he will miss it.


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 19, 2011)

Although it was a horrid botch, I have to give it to the Miz for crawling his way over and putting his head under the lining and asking if he needed help.

I can almost imagine the conversation...

Miz: Ron you okay?
R-Truth: No man
Miz: I'll get you help, im sorry I fucked that spot up man

I forgot where I read it but after the Miz was under the lining he crawled over to the side camera op's and told them to get the medic. Even though yeah he botched it, you have to give it to him for noticing that he was legit hurt and crawled to atleast talk to him, who was setting there for a good 45 seconds holding his head with nobody coming to his aid.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*So you wanna give the guy credit for asking if he's ok? 

:lmao*


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Miz is so fucking terrible.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

I am.....


*FURIOUS!!!!!* 


Accident or not...

Botch or not....


_*YOU MAKE AN EFFORT TO CATCH YOUR OPPONENT. YOU ARE A PROFESSIONAL "ENTERTAINER"('cause Wrasslin' is Taboo, yo.), MIKE!*_ 

What this clown did was pure *AMATEUR-HOUR INDY-STYLE SUCK!*









And when I first saw the Joey Styles tweet, I thought : "okay...he's okay but really....IS HE? THAT FAST?" We'll have to see next week if Truth appears on TV.

I swear if Mike ruined Truth's opportunity to be in the EC match.....









(oh and I'm sure Vinnie-Mac wouldn't be too pleased since each time Truth comes out, he's actually advertising those god-awful Little Jimmy T-Shirts that Vinnie Mac is obsessed with selling....Truth's absence from TV affects any possible sales and when you affect McMahon's bottom-line, he'll make sure you hit ROCK-BOTTOM, PERIOD. Have fun, Mike.)


----------



## squared circle (Mar 13, 2010)

The Miz botched several times tonight. I think he even screwed up a pinning sequence or that could have been Jericho and Miz's mis-communication.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

glenwo2 said:


> I am.....
> 
> 
> *FURIOUS!!!!!*
> ...



*It's not even "Indy style suck". Indy wrestlers know what they are supposed to do and they do it. Miz has no excuse here. Calling it "Indy" is doing this atrocity a total injustice. *


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

squared circle said:


> The Miz botched several times tonight. I think he even screwed up a pinning sequence or that could have been Jericho and Miz's mis-communication.


Miz messed up the double clothesline sequence. Miz fell down and quickly got up to finish the timing of the double clothesline with Jericho. He had a rough night.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *It's not even "Indy style suck". Indy wrestlers know what they are supposed to do and they do it. Miz has no excuse here. Calling it "Indy" is doing this atrocity a total injustice. *


Okay....How about....."MASON RYAN"-STYLE SUCK?


----------



## squared circle (Mar 13, 2010)

chronoxiong said:


> Miz messed up the double clothesline sequence. Miz fell down and quickly got up to finish the timing of the double clothesline with Jericho. He had a rough night.


Not that. I mean the double pinning sequence after the 4-man off the top rope superplex where Jericho and The Miz went for the pin fall at the same time.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

glenwo2 said:


> Okay....How about....."MASON RYAN"-STYLE SUCK?


*lol I hear ya. But to his credit, I think Mason Ryan would have at least tried to catch Truth. *


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

That's what happens when you have a MTV/Reality Star reject fucking jobber frog face on your show.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

Miz is not that terrible. In the many years he's been wrestling, this is the first notable botch I've seen from him, even with his limited in ring ability.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

looked very painful


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

Miz almost broke his own neck last year at ER. The double suplex from Cena/Morrison from the top of the cage but he didn't flip over correctly almost breaking his neck...Looked like a BRAINBUSTAHAHAHAHAH.

Probably the only cool spot Miz has ever done in his career.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

I'd be legitimately furious at Miz if I were Truth


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

WWE should tell Truth to stiff the shit out of Miz next time they work a match. It's only right.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

I think I know why Miz step to his right.

maybe he thought Truth going to do a slingshot crossbody so he has to step to the right and catch Truth that way.

I don't know how they work before the match. did Truth told Miz before about he'll do a slingshot senton?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

> Gregory Shane Helms @ShaneHelmsCom
> Wow @mikethemiz Way to puss out on catching Truth on that dive. Geez


Inexcusable. Between this massive botch and his evident feud with Punk backstage, he's quickly turning into Kennedy V2.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

Hopefully Miz doesn't get a match with Orton soon or his career is gonna be fucked


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Truth should be angry for Miz not being there to catch him. Piss poor attempt by Miz. If it wasn't evident that these two had no chemistry before then it should be shinning in the face of the WWE after that.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Romanista said:


> I think I know why Miz step to his right.
> 
> maybe he thought Truth going to do a slingshot crossbody so he has to step to the right and catch Truth that way.
> 
> I don't know how they work before the match. did Truth told Miz before about he'll do a slingshot senton?


Usually they go over the match in practice, but if they're more experienced they'll just go over the big spots.

It didnt matter whether Truth went for a crossbody or senton. Miz stepped out of position, had he moved to his left it would've been fine, but he shifted.


----------



## Najm al Din (Jun 25, 2009)

I find it a bit hard to believe that suddenly Truth is "OK" according to Joey Styles. I mean that looked way too nasty. And how could they have evaluated all injury possibilities in such a short span of time?

Then again I'm not Truth and hopefully he really isn't injured. Still very absent minded on the part of The Miz. Could've ended the dudes career


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Yeah 1 hour later shoulden't be enough to determine a concussion...


But then again, if it was only a concussion, he got off lucky.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Wagg said:


> That's what happens when you have a MTV/Reality Star reject fucking jobber frog face on your show.


Iguana, not frog.



squared circle said:


> Not that. I mean the double pinning sequence after the 4-man off the top rope superple where Jericho and The Miz went for the pin fall at the same time.


Now that you mention it, I was wondering about that!



olympiadewash said:


> Miz almost broke his own neck last year at ER. The double suplex from Cena/Morrison from the top of the cage but he didn't flip over correctly almost breaking his neck...Looked like a BRAINBUSTAHAHAHAHAH.
> 
> Probably the only cool spot Miz has ever done in his career.


I forgot about that. That was nasty.



Billy Kidman said:


> Inexcusable. Between this massive botch and his evident feud with Punk backstage, he's quickly turning into Kennedy V2.


Maybe it's because Punk calls Maryse "Maurice" . . . actually, is there a real feud?


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

> WTF Kofi Kingston doing with this thread? He sucks! and he will never go anywhere higher especially with that character.


He was over as hell

but oh my Miz might be in a hoop of trouble really bad botches and what's this I hear between him and Punk?


----------



## Batman316 (Mar 2, 2011)

Its not a botch if he just moves out of the way... a botch would be him failing to catch properly, what I saw was him simply getting out of the way.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Miz is very Kennedy like. And seeing how it's almost spring time, I think it's time for Miz to have a nice feud with Orton.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

I think Miz just had a bad at the office and I'm sure every WWE wrestler has had one before unfortuantly for Miz sopmebody came out injured because of it but it is Wrestling and these things happen, Vince will probably give a bit of bollocking but he'll dust himself down and learn from him mistakes and it will be business as usual next week


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

The Miz is gonna get punished for that what a douchebag not catching R Truth


----------



## tigerking288 (Jul 11, 2006)

I thought it was supposed to be a dodge, rather than a missed catch. I'm not sure either way, now.

My initial thought was that the Miz was supposed to dodge, and Truth lands back-first on the outside.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

See this is why WWE should place more emphasis on wrestling. They push wrestler who aren't great in the ring, but the thing is, these guys are more likely to cause damage and hurt someone, making them a liability. Imagine if that had been John Cena or CM Punk. It would really be bad for The Miz. Especially so close to Wrestlmania.

I would imagine Miz will get punished for this. Although he's already been booked to shit, but this is proberly going to be the straw that broke the camals back with him. Don't expect to see him in the Main Event scene anytime soon.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Ouch, that looked painful. Glad to hear it doesnt look like he's seriously injured. But wtf was Miz doing, he just completely moved out the way, didnt even attempt to catch him. Thats awful.


----------



## b5586203 (Jan 31, 2012)

maybe the miz expected R-truth to land on his feet?


----------



## tigerking288 (Jul 11, 2006)

b5586203 said:


> maybe the miz expected R-truth to land on his feet?


Yeah. I don't think it was just "well fuck this, I'm not gonna let myself be caught in the way". The Miz was dodging, and thought Truth was gonna land back-first, but Truth overrotated. Wasn't a botch, wasn't shit from the Miz, it was just unlucky.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Creepy Crawl said:


> Miz totally fucked that up. I would hope he gets some kind of referendum for that bullshit.


He certainly should. Wrestlers need to stop performing those aerial moves if they can't trust the person who is outside the ring to catch them. The Undertaker could of died performing something similar against both HBK and HHH when he landed dead on the top of his skull and his neck absorbed it all. 

I can buy that as a legit injury.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

tigerking288 said:


> Yeah. I don't think it was just "well fuck this, I'm not gonna let myself be caught in the way". The Miz was dodging, and thought Truth was gonna land back-first, but Truth overrotated. Wasn't a botch, wasn't shit from the Miz, it was just unlucky.


That wouldn't make any sense since The Miz sold it. He definitely wasn't meant to dodge it.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Miz is fucked. He's been jobbing for months anyway and this is bound to push him close to burial territory. To be honest I'm completely bored with Miz anyway so I could care less.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Taker had this problem as well. Maybe just put more padding on the floor 

They have steel steps/other devices to cause kayfabe "pain", so I don't see the problem with a bunch of padding to absorb the blow (since nobody knows how to catch anymore)


----------



## tigerking288 (Jul 11, 2006)

Ekaf said:


> That wouldn't make any sense since The Miz sold it. He definitely wasn't meant to dodge it.


Just rewatched again and you're right. Well, that sucks. Considering WWE is blaming him for poor sales at a number of PPVs, nearly injuring one of their Elimination Chamber entrants is hardly gonna be the turning point in his decline. 

Does the Wellness Policy cover nearly injuring opponents or is that just for drug stuff? I seem to remember there was a concussion fine for Triple H and the Undertaker at WM27, might see the Miz get slapped with something similar.


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

R Truth was getting a bit stale anyway. It'll do some good to have him off our TV screens for a while.


----------



## KilledAssassin (Jan 26, 2012)

Can't wait for miz to cut a heel promo how he injured r truth.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

I knew when miz avoided r - truth during that outside somersault that it wasn;t meant to be. it was clearly a botch


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

Trust people to use this as an oppertunity to bash the Miz. It's professional wrestling, this sort of thing happens all the time and has happened with everyone. Get over yourselves.


----------



## Airstyles77 (Nov 10, 2011)

Man I wish the crowd was in New York. "You fucked up", "You fucked up", "You fucked up"!!!


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Power ranger said:


> Not a work. Legit injury.


Styles said he was fine, miztakes happen they'll all be fine in the end...


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

Injuries are a part of the sport and I've seen way worse. Remember when Owen Hart nearly paralysed Stone Cold with that terrible piledriver?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

b5586203 said:


> maybe the miz expected R-truth to land on his feet?


Why? There was no way he was going to land on his feet.


----------



## cookiemon (Dec 29, 2009)

b5586203 said:


> maybe the miz *expected *R-truth to *land on his fee*t?


LOL, maybe..


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Phantomdreamer said:


> Trust people to use this as an oppertunity to bash the Miz. It's professional wrestling, this sort of thing happens all the time and has happened with everyone. Get over yourselves.


Agree like back in 1995 (think it was 1995, someone might need to correct me) when Shawn Michaels landed his back awkwardly on the casket agaisnt Undertaker, thats like saying should Undertaker have been punished for the throw over the top rope or michaels for landing awkwardly. And lets not forget Owen Harts' piledriver on Steve Austin.

These are wrestlers its a dangerous sport, the worst we can do is be PC about it, we already have limited move sets and no more chair to head shots, lets not start saying "down with high flying moves" we'll be back to 1950's style WWE


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

everybody makes mistakes and this is the miz first botch in his 6 year long career in the wwe so stop hating.


----------



## Neiloh (Feb 7, 2012)

not down with Miz bashing, accidents happen


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Yes it's pro wrestling and yes people get hurt but last night just proved how awful of a wrestler Miz is. Others on here have warned you how bad he is inside the ring but yall refused to listen because he has "mic skills". Come up with all of the excuses you want but if Big Show can be sent down to OVW after a main event push than Miz should receive the shame treatment.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

jarrelka said:


> everybody makes mistakes and this is the miz first botch in his 6 year long career in the wwe so stop hating.


Not sure if serious...


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm surprised he didn't really fuck up his tailbone there. As someone who has had tailbone issues for years since injuring it, it can be a massive bitch to deal with and to have heal. Especially for Truth and what he does. Glad to hear he's ok.


----------



## TylerT (Jan 31, 2012)

When he was jumping over the robe, I immediately knew that hurt and I really thought he had an injury, he might. Miz should have caught him.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

glenwo2 said:


> I swear if Mike ruined Truth's opportunity to be in the EC match.....


The only thing you would do is spam this forums. Lol.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Hahaha Miz deliberately missed that shit. He's totally getting buried for this.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Well it's good that Truth is okay, Miz is still a sloppy douche. I'm a big Miz fan and I don't really like Truth but after that, Miz should be punished, he really did put Truth's health on the line.


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

This is why the "Sixpack Challenge" is a bad idea. There is more chance of someone botching and hence, injuries... It's not like the Royal Rumble or battle royal when everyone is trying to stay IN the ring and elimination is simpler. Fatal Four-Way is the limit imo.

Well, thankfully Truth is fine, according to the update in the first page...


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

I really hope Truth is ok, it looked nasty. Fuck Miz. I was genuinely fuming when I saw what happened. At first I thought Miz moved out the way which was planned, however when I rewinded it looked obvious Miz pussied out. Fucking prick, seriously this pisses me off. It's all good for us saying he is a shit wrestler and criticising shit wrestlers, but shit wrestlers SHOULD NOT even an issue. This is a sport/entertainment where people can get seriously hurt if you are not good at what you do. Miz has proved over and over again he is crap in the ring and his crappyness could have led to Truth breaking his neck. Really was angry. Screw Miz.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Lol so many people getting their panties in a twist. It was an accident, Truth is fine, Miz will be punished, (although not sure he can be buried much more than he has been anyway) get over it and move on. Personally hope Truth is ok but i'd be glad if he is off my screen even for one raw. So overrated on here.


----------



## AwesomeMiz. (Jan 3, 2012)

after watching this a few times from the very first angle. I cant help but notice truth veering towards the right as miz drops to the left. This obviously is controlled from the timing of the release of the ropes. Just a genuine accident in my opinion.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

How could Truth not be injured at all? He landed like a sack of bricks - as he would, given that he expected to be caught. I can see the Miz being punished, big time. Considering how far he's slipped down the card since being WWE champ, it really wouldn't surprise me if he got suspended, or more. He's expendable anyway.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

Riddle101 said:


> Imagine if that had been John Cena.


I can't imagine John Cena does a slingshot somersault senton.


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

Airstyles77 said:


> Man I wish the crowd was in New York. "You fucked up", "You fucked up", "You fucked up"!!!


Yeah, it's such a classy chant. You're either mocking someone who's injured or you're throwing a guy who already almost injured someone further off his game! There's no way to lose!


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Wouldn't surprise me if the MIZ got fired for this. I like the guy but there's no excuse for what he did last night.


----------



## 1nation (Jul 24, 2011)

who's ready for another Truth vs Miz feud when Truth returns?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Apparently Triple H scolded him pretty loudly in front of the locker room right after the match. I seen that happening.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I have just re watched the footage and Miz just stepped to the side while R Truth took that nasty bump. WTF Miz you asshole


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

1nation said:


> who's ready for another Truth vs Miz feud when Truth returns?


lol god no!


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

I read that R-Truth is okay which is good news, the Miz will get backstage heat for this, imagine how bad the heat on him would have been if R-Truth was injured?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

That was a pretty poor move on Miz's part, thank goodness the fall didn't look that bad.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

It was obviously Miz's fault and he should get reprimanded for his sloppy work that night.

But seriously guys, the reactions a good load of you have are pretty damn severe. Yes, Truth could have gotten injured, but I could swear some of you were praying for a Truth injury back when he was a "wassup face." just to get him off the screen. Don't believe me? We're in the IWC.

But yes, Miz is a moron. He should've broke Truth's fall. But honestly, mistakes happen, and the reactions a lot of you are making are ridiculous. Fired? A guy like Miz is someone who most definitely learns from that dumbass mistake.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Wonder if there was any intent on the part of the Miz, although at first I thought the Miz just lost his balance.


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

Wow... just wow. Looking through this thread has made me angry as hell. Not at Miz, though. Angry at all the idiots overreacting so damn much because of one fricking mistake! For goodness sake, The Miz messed up! Many superstars have done the same! Just get over it! At least Truth is okay! And to some people who think he purposefully tried to injure Truth, who the hell do you think you are making judgements like that about someone? None of you know why Miz missed the spot. The people in this thread are just throwing blind accusations around as an excuse to pronounce their hatred towards The Miz. And some of you think he should receive the Riley treatment or even be FIRED?! Wow... words can't describe the idiocy in this thread...


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> It was obviously Miz's fault and he should get reprimanded for his sloppy work that night.
> 
> But seriously guys, the reactions a good load of you have are pretty damn severe. Yes, Truth could have gotten injured, but I could swear some of you were praying for a Truth injury back when he was a "wassup face." just to get him off the screen. Don't believe me? We're in the IWC.
> 
> But yes, Miz is a moron. He should've broke Truth's fall. But honestly, mistakes happen, and the reactions a lot of you are making are ridiculous. Fired? A guy like Miz is someone who most definitely learns from that dumbass mistake.


You sir might just be the only rational person (besides myself of course  ) in this thread. Well done.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Jerichosaurus said:


> Wow... just wow. Looking through this thread has made me angry as hell. Not at Miz, though. Angry at all the idiots overreacting so damn much because of one fricking mistake! For goodness sake, The Miz messed up! Many superstars have done the same! Just get over it! At least Truth is okay! And to some people who think he purposefully tried to injure Truth, who the hell do you think you are making judgements like that about someone? None of you know why Miz missed the spot. The people in this thread are just throwing blind accusations around as an excuse to pronounce their hatred towards The Miz. And some of you think he should receive the Riley treatment or even be FIRED?! Wow... words can't describe the idiocy in this thread...


Who the hell do you think you are? bringing some sense to this thread... Miz should obviously be strung up for his attempted murder of R Truth.

You couldn't make it up


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

DocBlue said:


> Who the hell do you think you are? bringing some sense to this thread... Miz should obviously be strung up for his attempted murder of R Truth.
> 
> You couldn't make it up


LOL. I can't believe how many trolls there are on this forum. When you read through this thread, you just lose hope in the IWC and want to leave these forums...


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

There's a big difference between a little mistake and a mistake that could seriously injure someone, possibly ending their in-ring career and thus their way to make a living for their family.

Thankfully, that scenario didn't happen. However I wouldn't say people were overreacting. The Miz moved and R-Truth hit the concrete full force on his back and head from at least 8 feet up. That's pretty fucking bad. How he's not concussed or worse, I have no idea.


----------



## MF25 (May 31, 2006)

Looked to me like Miz "dodged the dive" and motioned as if to slam Truth into the ground, i thought it was intentional, If Truth turns out to be ok, then it was a sick bump to take so fair play to him if it was a mistake then Miz made it look even worse than just flat out leaving him to drop.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> There's a big difference between a little mistake and a mistake that could seriously injure someone, possibly ending their in-ring career and thus their way to make a living for their family.
> 
> Thankfully, that scenario didn't happen. However I wouldn't say people were overreacting. The Miz moved and R-Truth hit the concrete full force on his back and head from at least 8 feet up. That's pretty fucking bad. How he's not concussed or worse, I have no idea.


So Owen Hart should never have wrestled after *that* piledriver?

Out of interest who here genuinely believes that Michael Mizanin would intentionally botch a spot like that when he knew the risks of doing so? Or that he would want to injure Ron Killings? If anyone truly believes this then I am honestly stunned and it takes a lot on these forums.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I think Owen Hart should have been seriously reprimanded, which is what I expect of The Miz too. I understand it's a physical job and accidents are going to happen. That doesn't mean you turn a blind eye to them when they do.

Accidents happen in the NFL all the time. It doesn't mean the players don't still get fined.


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

DocBlue said:


> So Owen Hart should never have wrestled after *that* piledriver?
> 
> Out of interest who here genuinely believes that Michael Mizanin would intentionally botch a spot like that when he knew the risks of doing so? Or that he would want to injure Ron Killings? If anyone truly believes this then I am honestly stunned and it takes a lot on these forums.


It does indeed take a lot. The amount of trolling that goes on here daily is astonishing. And I for one am stunned at all the people overreacting to it. And yes, people ARE overreacting.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> I think Owen Hart should have been seriously reprimanded, which is what I expect of The Miz too. I understand it's a physical job and accidents are going to happen. That doesn't mean you turn a blind eye to them when they do.


Certainly and he will be punished but you say people havn't overreacted? I suggest you take another look at some of the comments in this thread


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Remember when Cena concussed Miz at Wrestlemania? 

Injuries/mistakes happen.


----------



## Invader #1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Used'ta is a rooster from Brewster


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

When something like this happens, it doesn’t matter if it was an accident, something needs to be done, and before someone says it, even if HBK did it he should be punished to. (IMO GOAT)
It has nothing to do with if he meant to or not, it has to do with he messed up and we are super luckily it did not cost Truth his career or worse


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jerichosaurus said:


> It does indeed take a lot. The amount of trolling that goes on here daily is astonishing. And I for one am stunned at all the people overreacting to it. And yes, people ARE overreacting.


You just joined this forum. Get out of here with that. 

What the Miz did yesterday was inexcusable and it's even more inexcusable for the WWE to clear someone and publicly say that Truth is ok when you're dealing with someone landing directly on their head. There are mistakes, "botches" and there is unnecessary carelessness. The Miz was careless last night. This "LEAVE BRITNEY ALONE" nonsense for the Miz is just that- nonsense.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Amber B said:


> You just joined this forum. Get out of here with that.
> 
> What the Miz did yesterday was inexcusable and it's even more inexcusable for the WWE to clear someone and publicly say that Truth is ok when you're dealing with someone landing directly on their head. There are mistakes, "botches" and there is unnecessary carelessness. The Miz was careless last night. This "LEAVE BRITNEY ALONE" nonsense for the Miz is just that- nonsense.


hahahahahahaha. You just discredited your entire post with "when you're dealing with someone landing directly on their head".

Rayfu something will be done i'm sure but he shouldn't be suspended or sacked as so many morons are stating. You guys crack me up.


----------



## T731 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hahahah... Are you people serious?

IT WAS A WORK! Gosh, you all sound like Montreal canadians complaining about the screwjob, geez...
Truth is fine. Why do you think they'd show doctors for it. Why do you think the further match moved on just like that afterwards... No more spots were planned for R-Truth!

Am I the only one who sees this?


And if it wasn't a work:
R-Truth is to be fully blamed for this. He jumped far off the direction Miz was in. If you look closely, you see Miz trying to catch him still, almost falling to the left. (where truth was falling) The coordination in Truths jump was far, far off. The fact that he doesn't have a severe concussion, tailbone injury or broken back proves he wasn't only lucky, but Miz did a splendid job of catching him. But it was meant to be a jump that wasn't coordinated. Because it was a work.

And every smart-ass trying to be cool and stating something in the trend of 'obvious troll is obvious,' I am dead serious... Just geez people


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

DocBlue said:


> hahahahahahaha. You just discredited your entire post with "when you're dealing with someone landing directly on their head".
> 
> Rayfu something will be done i'm sure but he shouldn't be suspended or sacked as so many morons are stating. You guys crack me up.


He landed on his back and head. What's your point again?


----------



## shiddnme (Sep 26, 2011)

Amber B said:


> You just joined this forum. Get out of here with that.
> 
> What the Miz did yesterday was inexcusable and it's even more inexcusable for the WWE to clear someone and publicly say that Truth is ok when you're dealing with someone landing directly on their head. There are mistakes, "botches" and there is unnecessary carelessness. The Miz was careless last night. This "LEAVE BRITNEY ALONE" nonsense for the Miz is just that- nonsense.


This really needed to be said. Like you said though theres botches,but this shit couldve been avoided.The wrestlers wont feel safe working with Miz now.THIS IS VERY INEXCUSEABLE!He didnt even try to catch Truth.If that wouldve been Punk,Miz's ass wouldve been beat backstage or fired.

He does not have what it takes to be a superstar.They shouldve been pushing Zigger/Kofi all these years and not Miz. Miz should be a future low carder and if that doesnt work make him a commentator or referee.If all else fails send him back to the REALWORLD.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

DocBlue said:


> hahahahahahaha. You just discredited your entire post with "when you're dealing with someone landing directly on their head".
> 
> Rayfu something will be done i'm sure but he shouldn't be suspended or sacked as so many morons are stating. You guys crack me up.


I was refering to those who said "let it go"


----------



## Straight Pride (Jan 11, 2012)

Miz comes off as either a dick or just unprofessional


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

To be fair, he was over there cheking up on him and was trying to hide it.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Jerichosaurus said:


> Wow... just wow. Looking through this thread has made me angry as hell. Not at Miz, though. Angry at all the idiots overreacting so damn much because of one fricking mistake! For goodness sake, The Miz messed up! Many superstars have done the same! Just get over it! At least Truth is okay! And to some people who think he purposefully tried to injure Truth, who the hell do you think you are making judgements like that about someone? None of you know why Miz missed the spot. The people in this thread are just throwing blind accusations around as an excuse to pronounce their hatred towards The Miz. And some of you think he should receive the Riley treatment or even be FIRED?! Wow... words can't describe the idiocy in this thread...


I agree reading through this thread, everyone was acting so retarded over it, at least Truth is okay.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Amber B said:


> He landed on his back and head. What's your point again?


That's what you said yes? You weren't just exaggerating and saying he landed "directly on his head" then? He didn't land on his head at all.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

DocBlue said:


> That's what you said yes? You weren't just exaggerating and saying he landed "directly on his head" then? He didn't land on his head at all.


Lol wow. Did you even watch the video? Come back to me when you actually do.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Romanista said:


> I think I know why Miz step to his right.
> 
> maybe he thought Truth going to do a slingshot crossbody so he has to step to the right and catch Truth that way.
> 
> I don't know how they work before the match. did Truth told Miz before about he'll do a slingshot senton?


The only acceptable answer, and I hope that was the misread. Truth has a number of moves, but still Miz should have reacted better. It's real time, now is not when you are pouty because wrestlers are the focus. heh


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

T731 said:


> Hahahah... Are you people serious?
> 
> IT WAS A WORK! Gosh, you all sound like Montreal canadians complaining about the screwjob, geez...
> Truth is fine. Why do you think they'd show doctors for it. Why do you think the further match moved on just like that afterwards... No more spots were planned for R-Truth!
> ...


Are you serious yo?


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Lol wow. Did you even watch the video? Come back to me when you actually do.


From the guy who said he landed directly on his head. There's just no reasoning with fools like this. Let me tell you exactly what happened. Truth landed on the base of his spine and his head whipped back. Now go to bed, it's a school night.


----------



## ryandangerous (Jan 30, 2012)

Came across this:


During the Six-Pack Challenge on Monday's Raw SuperShow, R-Truth attempted a slingshot somersault onto The Miz but his fall was not absorbed due to the former WWE Champion being out-of-position. R-Truth ended up falling back-first onto the floor, causing his head to whip back. At that point, the referee decided R-Truth was no longer able to compete and personnel assisted him to the locker room area. 

WWE.com has confirmed that R-Truth avoided serious injury after suffering the fall. PWInsider.com reports that the basic outline of the match remained the same but adjustments were made from what was initially planned. 

The Miz is being blamed for the errant spot. There was a ton of heat on him from company officials, including Triple H, backstage after the show. The WWE Executive Vice President of Talent "loudly disciplined" The Miz in front of wrestlers as soon as he returned to the back.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

For people saying this is a work, seriously need to go to some mental institution. 

Who would purposely jump over ropes and smash there head, risking a broken neck and a concussion for a spot.

gimme a break


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

The Truth shall set Miz free...


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

The point remains Miz should have reacted better. It was poorly executed and even something that is core of his job. Truth's job was to land on Miz. When he jumped, it was straight and clean. Maybe Miz tripped, maybe he misread, but he did mess up. Hopefully this is a fluke and Truth really is ok in the long and short term. Rather than Miz lambasted, Truth's risk and possible durability should be cheered....right?

Morbid humor. Because his character has such an insane (stupid) way of speech, while checking him they can't find the damage.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

DocBlue said:


> From the guy who said he landed directly on his head. There's just no reasoning with fools like this. Let me tell you exactly what happened. Truth landed on the base of his spine and his head whipped back. Now go to bed, it's a school night.


I have a vagina hence my name being Amber. You're definitely a genius. His head whipped back directly on to the floor not onto a fucking ton of cotton candy. Shots like that should never be taken lightly but since the M.D. is on this forum now, all is right in the world.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I've never seen people try to troll a Super Moderator before...

EDIT: Never mind, he was banned, as he should have been. If, for no other reason, than because he was a moron.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I have a vagina hence my name being Amber. You're definitely a genius. His head whipped back directly on to the floor not onto a fucking ton of cotton candy. Shots like that should never be taken lightly but since the M.D. is on this forum now, all is right in the world.


Amber = Girl's name :bron

And I agree 100% any shot to the head even if not direct, ask hockey players more concussions happen from the whiplash than they do a direct hit, is something that you need to be careful with. Truth was most likely taken to a dark room


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

CMWit said:


> Amber = Girl's name :bron
> 
> And I agree 100% any shot to the head even if not direct, ask hockey players more concussions happen from the whiplash than they do a direct hit, is something that you need to be careful with. Truth was most likely taken to a dark room


This right here, any shot to the head is something the need to take seriously. They did the absolute right theing removing Truth from the match immediately.

And :lmao at that moron trying to troll a super mod


----------



## iMiZFiT (Apr 22, 2011)

Happy that Truth is fine, one of the best things going in WWE atm.

Though I think some wrestler said on his twitter that Truth rotated to much? If you watch it and pay attention it looks like Truth is about to kick Miz in the face and miz's instinct took over and dodged.

Idk, but looks like a botch on both parts though, but hey its wrestling, injuries are part of the career.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Amber B*, 1 *DocBlue*, 0


----------



## KOKitten (Feb 12, 2011)

Miz botched the move. He deserved to get chewed out for it. Most likely he’ll be disciplined in other ways, as well, and deservedly so. If Miz loves the wrestling business as much as he claims, he’ll accept whatever disciplinary actions he’s given, learn from his carelessness, and use what he’s learned to prevent him from repeating this mistake in the future. 

Thankfully Truth wasn’t severely injured. This incident could have easily had a different outcome. If Miz is a true professional, he probably feels terrible for causing Truth to fall in such a dangerous manner and will not want to be responsible for that sort of incident again. At the very least, Miz won’t want to go through the embarrassment of being chewed out in front of the roster another time. 

Any way you look at it, it’s very likely Miz will remember this incident and take extra care in the future. And if he doesn’t and continues to be careless, then WWE is well within their rights to remove him from the roster. Sink or swim. 

I’ve been watching wrestling for far too long to come up with conspiracy theories about Miz deliberately allowing Truth to fall. It’s not still real to me. Most people aren’t sociopaths. For Miz to deliberately allow Truth to fall would mean that he’s OK with the concept of Ron Killings, a married man and father of several children, potentially suffering career, or even life-ending injuries. I don’t know Miz, I’m not even a Miz fan, but I doubt he’d be OK with that. I have a feeling most wrestlers wouldn’t be OK with that.

This is wrestling. Botches occur. This isn’t the first time in which a move botched by one wrestler adversely affects another wrestler and it certainly won’t be the last. 

Just off the top of my head I can think of:
* Owen Hart breaking Steve Austin’s neck with a piledriver
* Steve Austin breaking Masahiro Chono’s neck with a piledriver 
* Goldberg ending Bret Hart’s career with a kick
* Vader breaking Joe Thurman’s back with a powerbomb
* Rick Steiner breaking Buff Bagwell’s neck on a bulldog
* Edge injuring Jose Estrada’s neck with a somersault senton
* Stan Hansen fracturing Bruno Sammartino’s neck with a powerslam
* Legion of Doom cracking Henry O. Godwinn’s vertebra with a Doomsday Device
* Brock Lesnar dropping A-Train on his head during a botched F-5


----------



## iMiZFiT (Apr 22, 2011)

And to people who are saying he meant it... Grow up. If it was all part of an elaborate plan by the miz to take Truths (Face) spot then there is a flaw which is why would Miz fill the spot when he injured him? He would be punished...

Also you can clearly see miz rolling straight over and talking to truth under the apron presumably asking him if hes okay and not gloating about taking his spot.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Miz showing the difference from old school vs new school thinking, he's out there to protect himself not his ringmate, hurt his shoulder or let Truth fall and he made the choice. Can even see another example with Kofi vs Jericho later in the match. Kofi's lame soft double chops looked silly on Jericho because he's used to stiffer offense, there's a point where you can be too safe and it looks bad.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Miz fucked up or they both fucked up. He didn't catch him, but he wasn't in position to and who the hell launches themselves over the top rope without checking to see if someone's there? That's my reasoning, but then again a key part of being in professional wrestling is that you have to trust who you're in the ring with. Miz's bad I suppose. Wrestlers clutching the back of their head after bumps like that always makes me feel uneasy.


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

Darn I missed that guy's posts live.  I mean, not that Mods or Super Mods should be beyond contradicting or disagreeing with, but that was just.... lol. :troll


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Geeve said:


> Miz showing the difference from old school vs new school thinking, he's out there to protect himself not his ringmate, hurt his shoulder or let Truth fall and he made the choice. Can even see another example with Kofi vs Jericho later in the match. Kofi's lame soft double chops looked silly on Jericho because he's used to stiffer offense, there's a point where you can be too safe and it looks bad.




Old school thinking:

Protect your opponent...by stiffing him harder with chops?


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh there's no way it was a work.

But I can see WWE using this unexpected opportunity to get rid of Lil' Jimmy.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

EraOfAwesome said:


> Old school thinking:
> 
> Protect your opponent...by stiffing him harder with chops?


There's a very old school mentality where it's better to lay it in there to make it look good than to make it look too phony. Making it too phony turns people away and takes heat away from the match, thus money from your pocket. You hear a lot of guys talk about it in Shoot videos. Scott Hall is a name off the top of my head.


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

Amber B said:


> You just joined this forum. Get out of here with that.
> 
> What the Miz did yesterday was inexcusable and it's even more inexcusable for the WWE to clear someone and publicly say that Truth is ok when you're dealing with someone landing directly on their head. There are mistakes, "botches" and there is unnecessary carelessness. The Miz was careless last night. This "LEAVE BRITNEY ALONE" nonsense for the Miz is just that- nonsense.


I may have only just joined, but I've been visiting these forums for over a year now.

I understand that Miz's mistake was probably carelessness on his part but all the posts in this thread unnecessarily hating on him annoyed me a lot so I had to let my anger out.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

That looked like a fairly routine move, I dunno how Miz and Truth managed to mess it up between them.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

It's easy for us who are sat behind a computer to say that it's the Miz's fault even know we don't know the full facts behind the incident as of yet, we don't know if backstage wether there was mis-communication or if the move was called in the ring wether The Miz misunderstood or got his moves mixed up or wether Truth called the wrong move. 

One thing I will say however is that there's no way that Miz intentionally try to injure Truth that I can be 100% certain off.


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

danny_boy said:


> It's easy for us who are sat behind a computer to say that it's the Miz's fault even know we don't know the full facts behind the incident as of yet, we don't know if backstage wether there was mis-communication or if the move was called in the ring wether The Miz misunderstood or got his moves mixed up or wether Truth called the wrong move.
> 
> One thing I will say however is that there's no way that Miz intentionally try to injure Truth that I can be 100% certain off.


Exactly my friend! No-one on these forums knows the context surrounding the incident. I wish people would quit acting as if they do.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Hope he is ok. Truth has been entertaining as fuck recently especially with that Eric Flisher shtick a few weeks back.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

danny_boy said:


> It's easy for us who are sat behind a computer to say that it's the Miz's fault even know we don't know the full facts behind the incident as of yet, we don't know if backstage wether there was mis-communication or if the move was called in the ring wether The Miz misunderstood or got his moves mixed up or wether Truth called the wrong move.
> 
> One thing I will say however is that there's no way that Miz intentionally try to injure Truth that I can be 100% certain off.


Um you tell pepole not to say they know something they cant know then say you know 100% he did not mean to?

I agree dont do it, but you just did it yourself.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Rayfu said:


> Um you tell pepole not to say they know something they cant know then say you know 100% he did not mean to?
> 
> I agree dont do it, but you just did it yourself.


Well yeah I'll give you that, you've got me there :lmao


----------



## TheBandisBack (Jan 17, 2010)

Like Lance Storm can talk.

Dude got tapped out by a microphone his whole career.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

There are minor fuckups, and then there are major fuckups. No doubt that was a major fuckup by the Miz. I wouldn't be surprised if he was kayfabe injured next week and replaced in the EC.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

EraOfAwesome said:


> Old school thinking:
> 
> Protect your opponent...by stiffing him harder with chops?


That was a referenced in the Kofi point, he's so soft it looks bad, which "hurts" both workers by looking bad. Point being is it seems like old school thinking was more about working together we're all on the same team feeling, where now it seems wrestlers are more concerned for themselves. Sure in certain areas it had to evolve like protecting chair shots etc that's good for everyone involved.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Truth is waiting while holding the ropes, Miz isn't being rushed. Looks like Miz pussies out to me.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Guess the Miz hate will return with a Verngeance. It was an awful mistake and the first notable Miz has really had. Orton broke Punk's nose, gashed Rhodes and injured his own self taunting. Orton has more notable botches than Miz really. Hopefully Miz gets punished alittle cuz anyone who botches should.


----------



## jj87uk (Apr 8, 2011)

PunkShoot said:


> For people saying this is a work, seriously need to go to some mental institution.
> 
> Who would purposely jump over ropes and smash there head, risking a broken neck and a concussion for a spot.
> 
> gimme a break


Mick Foley maybe



Silent Alarm said:


> Truth is waiting while holding the ropes, Miz isn't being rushed. Looks like Miz pussies out to me.


Ha from this gif it makes it look like Miz makes the effort to get out the way, and pushes him away at that!


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

jj87uk said:


> Mick Foley maybe
> 
> 
> 
> Ha from this gif it makes it look like Miz makes the effort to get out the way, and pushes him away at that!


in fairness, what a move from miz! he really wanted to win the 6 pack challenge


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

SoupMan Prime said:


> Guess the Miz hate will return with a Verngeance. It was an awful mistake and the first notable Miz has really had. Orton broke Punk's nose, gashed Rhodes and injured his own self taunting. Orton has more notable botches than Miz really. Hopefully Miz gets punished alittle cuz anyone who botches should.


But the Orton botches just caused a bit of throwback blood to appear. Sure, a broken nose hurts a shit lot, but it wasn't that hard as Punk handled it in a calm manner and didn't seem bothered at all. The Miztake almost caused a concussion for Truth and he fucked up in a way that shouldn't have happened. He was in the right position but pussied out and let R-Truth land on the concrete. Now I know it was not intentional which is why I don't want The Miz buried for that since he's one of the best on the microphone. He just needs to work on his wrestling, that's all.


----------



## jj87uk (Apr 8, 2011)

Werb-Jericho said:


> in fairness, what a move from miz! he really wanted to win the 6 pack challenge


Its still real to the Miz! I don't think he did do that but that angle sure as hell makes it look like he goes fuck it, don't land on me, land over there


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Glad to hear he is ok. That was a nasty bump, MIz gotta be a little more careful next time.


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

jj87uk said:


> Its still real to the Miz! I don't think he did do that but that angle sure as hell makes it look like he goes fuck it, don't land on me, land over there


and they say its PG, that was attitude era stuff


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

as I said before... Miz steps to his right because he thought Truth going to do a slingshot crossbody or a corkscrew plancha. he didn't intend to avoid. It's misunderstanding or miscue or whatever and why the hell R-Truth does that move? I never saw he does it before. even Miz can't predict that he's going to catch a slingshot senton.



SoupMan Prime said:


> Guess the Miz hate will return with a Verngeance. It was an awful mistake and the first notable Miz has really had. Orton broke Punk's nose, gashed Rhodes and injured his own self taunting. Orton has more notable botches than Miz really. Hopefully Miz gets punished alittle cuz anyone who botches should.


add this to your list.


----------



## GR Choke (Oct 12, 2011)

^Orton's fault he rolled the wrong way


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Miz moved out of the way and kinda pushed Truth, looked like he pussed out. Firing is extreme and unrealistic, he won the main event of the recent Wrestlemania, it won't happen, but a depush should happen. Truth should bury Miz, and Miz should try to get a lower guy over in a feud, maybe Riley again?


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

That was clearly Orton's Fault. Usually on alot of matches ive watched if a guy is supposed to miss a 450 spalsh or any variation the opponent usually rolls towards the Ring Post not away.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Silent Alarm said:


> Truth is waiting while holding the ropes, Miz isn't being rushed. Looks like Miz pussies out to me.


Why did he even bother falling down when it wasn't even close?


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

To me it looked like R-truth started his move while miz was still getting up off the ground and he wasn't 100% ready..not saying its r-truths fault but that certainly played a part in the botch. It may not have happened if Truth had flipped 1 or 2 seconds later.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Just looking at that gif, it seems like R-Truth did dive to the left of The Miz instead of right on top of him.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

It's mostly because Miz stepped up on his left foot.


----------



## GrandCougar (Jun 28, 2011)

Annihilus said:


> To me it looked like R-truth started his move while miz was still getting up off the ground and he wasn't 100% ready..not saying its r-truths fault but that certainly played a part in the botch. It may not have happened if Truth had flipped 1 or 2 seconds later.


He doesn't have to be on his feet to be ready, you can clearly see that The Miz is eying that Truth is going for the move. If Truth has to wait on The Miz to be on his feet with his correct stance and THEN go for that move, it just looks too scripted if you know what I mean. 

Anyways, the reason why Miz couldn't catch him was because he moved too far to the right when he stood up. R-Truth jumped exactly where he's supposed to.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

danny_boy said:


> It's easy for us who are sat behind a computer to say that it's the Miz's fault even know we don't know the full facts behind the incident as of yet, we don't know if backstage wether there was mis-communication or if the move was called in the ring wether The Miz misunderstood or got his moves mixed up or wether Truth called the wrong move.
> 
> One thing I will say however is that there's no way that Miz intentionally try to injure Truth that I can be 100% certain off.


Of course he wouldn't have wanted to hurt Truth, but I think it was partly down to Miz not knowing (or forgetting) what kind of move Truth was going to do over the ropes, plus the fact that Truth didn't rotate as much as I'd bet he wanted to.

Look at the gif, Truth's legs are pointing straight up when he comes at Miz. It would have been very awkward to catch him and I think once he sees that he does pussy out of taking the full hit and hopes that Truth will be ok. You can tell it shook him up as he was pretty sloppy for the rest of the match.


----------



## Power ranger (Feb 3, 2012)

Miz wouldnt injure a fellow wrestler on purpose. Thats a stupid thing to assume.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Power ranger said:


> Miz wouldnt injure a fellow wrestler on purpose. Thats a stupid thing to assume.


Agreed. Now, Miz being a bad enough worker and scared to take any bump, and therefore completely messing up the move, I'd believe that in a heartbeat. Now that he's officially a glorified jobber, he actually has to be on the receiving end of spots (nobody trusts him to give a spot, just take them)


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

In the words of Orton: STUPID! STUPID! The Miz completely messed it up.
Another one to the injured list... I miss Christian.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Miz is lucky this wasent done on Randy Orton otherwise he would of gone sick on Miz and got him fired. Just look what happend to Mr Kennedy and Kofi


----------



## L-U-D (Jun 26, 2007)

Miz consistently pussies out of taking contact, most noticeably from things like dropkicks. I like him but he needs to learn some honour, and have the backs of the people he works with.


----------



## Guro of Sexy (Jun 30, 2010)

I don't wanna sound butthurt or anything, but I did always say Miz's ringwork was cringe and there's no way in hell Johnny'd have fucked that up.


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

After rewatching the footage several times I believe no one is to blame. It was just an accident.


----------



## Mr Premium (Nov 15, 2011)

Now I think HHH is going to have to ask to go over Miz at EC and command Miz to do a similar spot with Trips doing the dive so he'll learn his lesson.


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

Mr Premium said:


> Now I think HHH is going to have to ask to go over Miz at EC and command Miz to do a similar spot with Trips doing the dive so he'll learn his lesson.


Really? Triple H wouldn't be able to do that flip.


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

Jerichosaurus said:


> Really? Triple H wouldn't be able to do that flip.


 I think he meant The Miz doing the dive and Triple H not catching him.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Jerichosaurus said:


> Really? Triple H wouldn't be able to do that flip.


I agree but not 100% as HHH is/was good at the reversed irish whip flip into the corner and out of the ring so amybe...nah


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

Gaius_Baltar said:


> I think he meant The Miz doing the dive and Triple H not catching him.


I thought that originally but didn't think he could really mean that because it's a stupid thing to say. Just because Miz made a mistake, it doesn't mean he deserves the same happening to him. Troll post is obvious.


----------



## 3ggyz (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr Premium said:


> Now I think HHH is going to have to ask to go over Miz at EC and command Miz to do a similar spot with Trips doing the dive so he'll learn his lesson.


Truth deserves the botch for being a spot monkey and trying that move. But is Miz responsibility to make the move believable. That's why he deserves to be lost soon forever in jobberdom. Yes the same guy who won last year agaisnt the unbeatable Cena. 

Miz needs to go somewhere else to benefit him both him and WWE.


----------



## Power ranger (Feb 3, 2012)

Romanista said:


>



Orton's fault. He was suppose to roll towards the ring post. He fucked up.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

That was clearly an overshotted 450 splash. Orton could have avoided it by staying perfecting still.


----------



## jima_brava (Nov 23, 2011)

I don`t care at all about Miz, and never have done. However, this is all way too harsh.

Truth maybe was a fraction early, and a fraction off-line, but The Miz should have made the save. I`m not denying that.

However, the fact that he didn`t, does not negate the 1000 other times he has been pretty much botch-free over the last 6 years (in terms of dangerous botches anyway). Every wrestler will screw something up every so often.

A split-second mind-lapse. Maybe his PR, media, wrestling schedule has made him a bit off the ball, as someone mentioned earlier in the thread.

He comes across as a tryer, and certainly not reckless at all.

PS: Those in this thread who have screamed either "work" or "deliberate" are beyond retarded.


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

COME ON MIZ ...When someone is diving down like that so dangerously expecting a catch and not getting one is not one bit safe. Truth was in no mind set whatsoever to be protecting himself putting his trust in Miz and that happened.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Lol.. Clearly Miz pussies out.. Because he is The Miz.. and Heee.. is PUuuussSSSYYYY!!!!.. *Makes a failed attempt at giving an intimidating look*. 

I dont believe for one second that Miz would do that intentionally.. He just pussied out at the last second.


----------



## Smackdownfan777 (Oct 28, 2009)

Well miz can't wrestle so not surprised he got someone hurt.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

R Truth had nothing to break his fall Miz should of been there to catch him but no the dumbass just dodges out of the way and lets R Truth crash to the floor. R Truth is very lucky to still be walking. Thank god hes ok and wasent injured. Miz better be punished for this I will be pissed if he still gets pushed for Wrestlemania


----------



## Bolanboy (May 14, 2009)

Looks like Miz was expecting a corkscrew or a cross-body to me, not some crazy ass flip.

And the 'step' Miz took is just how he stood up. People read too much into this crap to find any excuse to bitch on the wrestlers they don't like.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Miz pussies out its clear to see


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks for the gif. Big mistake from the miz.


----------



## Teapartyted (Feb 7, 2012)

Miz pussied out


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

I think R Truth and The Miz are equally responsible. Wrestling is about teamwork.


----------



## Teapartyted (Feb 7, 2012)

3ggyz said:


> Truth deserves the botch for being a spot monkey and trying that move. But is Miz responsibility to make the move believable. That's why he deserves to be lost soon forever in jobberdom. Yes the same guy who won last year agaisnt the unbeatable Cena.
> 
> Miz needs to go somewhere else to benefit him both him and WWE.


Truth has been doing that move his whole career,including TNA anyone blaming Truth is an idiot.Although he rarely does it in wwe. Miz tried to protect himself and not truth.Miz is a pussy,there's no other way to sugar coat it really.


----------



## Sykova (Sep 29, 2007)

I used to be a Miz fan, but he is retarded. Why move out of the way like that when your friend is coming down hard onto the mat? CATCH HIM!


----------



## Teapartyted (Feb 7, 2012)

jj87uk said:


> Mick Foley maybe
> 
> 
> 
> Ha from this gif it makes it look like Miz makes the effort to get out the way, and pushes him away at that!


None of it was Truths fault if he wouldve waited for Miz to be completely up it wouldve made it look completely fake Miz tried to protect himself.If i was Truth i would not want to have a match with Miz ever again.The only reason Miz is around is for media attention.He cant wrestle worth a flip.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Guys, I'm one of the biggest Miz haters on the board but I don't for one second believe he would set out to hurt anyone. He moved out in the heat of the moment and he probably should be punished for it. Personally, if it was up to me, he wouldn't be in the main event at all but it was an accident. Ken Anderson got fired for *almost* dropping Orton on his head, so Miz should definitely get a punishment for actually going through with it.

And Hurricane just sounds like a jealous prick. He wouldn't be saying anything if it was Jeff Hardy on crack again.


----------



## GR Choke (Oct 12, 2011)

Silent Alarm said:


> Truth is waiting while holding the ropes, Miz isn't being rushed. Looks like Miz pussies out to me.


i think Miz mistakes it for a cross body


----------



## Teapartyted (Feb 7, 2012)

GR Choke said:


> i think Miz mistakes it for a cross body


You have to add in the fact that Miz should know Truth like the back of his hand though.They teamed up and have had several matches including a feud for the U.S title.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Kentonbomb said:


> Guys, I'm one of the biggest Miz haters on the board but I don't for one second believe he would set out to hurt anyone. He moved out in the heat of the moment and he probably should be punished for it. Personally, if it was up to me, he wouldn't be in the main event at all but it was an accident. Ken Anderson got fired for *almost* dropping Orton on his head, so Miz should definitely get a punishment for actually going through with it.
> 
> And Hurricane just sounds like a jealous prick. He wouldn't be saying anything if it was Jeff Hardy on crack again.


If it was anyone other then WWE's Golden Boy, Kennedy wouldn't have been fired. Orton used his backstage clout to get Kennedy fired. The actual incident was just his catalyst.

Miz's punishment will probably be another match with Truth, where Truth will stiff the shit out of him.


----------



## GR Choke (Oct 12, 2011)

Teapartyted said:


> You have to add in the fact that Miz should know Truth like the back of his hand though.They teamed up and have had several matches including a feud for the U.S title.


Yes Miz should know and when he realises its not a cross body he pussies out


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Watching it all again, I think Miz was having an off night in general, he gets up in an awkward manner on the floor (who knows, he may have sustained a muscle pull or whatever getting up, shit like that happens routinely) and he's guessing R-Truth's going for a crossbody, in which case he was probably going to be just fine where he was. But Truth does that flip straight over instead, and Miz just couldn't recover. It's still one of the oddest-looking botches you'll find in recent memory and none of this is making excuses for Miz. Can't have "do-overs" out there.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

http://botchedspot.com/2012/02/08/playing-catch-with-the-miz/

Hilarious!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DesolationRow said:


> Watching it all again, I think Miz was having an off night in general, he gets up in an awkward manner on the floor (who knows, he may have sustained a muscle pull or whatever getting up, shit like that happens routinely) and he's guessing R-Truth's going for a crossbody, in which case he was probably going to be just fine where he was. But Truth does that flip straight over instead, and Miz just couldn't recover. It's still one of the oddest-looking botches you'll find in recent memory and none of this is making excuses for Miz. Can't have "do-overs" out there.


Don't think he has been on his game lately.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

It looked more like Miz was supposed to counter that move, but he didn't really get much of R-Truth. A real counter would have had R-Truth just miss and hit a legdrop on the outside, not fall on his back/head


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

One of the worst botches in a long time, especially seen as it was one to harm the opponent. One quick step to the left to catch him and break the impact of the fall. How can you have a guy front flipping onto a very hard floor onto his spine and neck and fucking move out the way? This is probably worst than Sandbag Riley incident and look how he paid for that error. Now of course i'm not saying he did it on purpose, but he really fucked up big time and should be punished accordingly. I would say this about anyone this isnt me hating on Miz

When he got back in the ring he seemed a bit affected by it as well, he was off and below par for the remaining part of the match.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

Teapartyted said:


> Truth has been doing that move his whole career,including TNA anyone blaming Truth is an idiot.Although he rarely does it in wwe. Miz tried to protect himself and not truth.Miz is a pussy,there's no other way to sugar coat it really.


then it's WWE fault. they limit moveset of many wrestlers. I never seen Truth does that move in WWE before. no doubt why Miz thought it was a crossbody or plancha.

and Truth does a terrible senton... this move suppose to attack with your shoulder. not with your legs pointing to opponent's face and expect someone can catch your feet.

like this.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'


Romanista said:


> then it's WWE fault. they limit moveset of many wrestlers. I never seen Truth does that move in WWE before. no doubt why Miz thought it was a crossbody or plancha.
> 
> and Truth does a terrible senton... this move suppose to attack with your shoulder. not with your legs pointing to opponent's face and expect someone can catch your feet.
> 
> like this.


I've Truth hit that move plenty of times during the past 6 months and he was catched every single time. So don't even go there.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

shiddnme said:


> This really needed to be said. Like you said though theres botches,but this shit couldve been avoided.The wrestlers wont feel safe working with Miz now.THIS IS VERY INEXCUSEABLE!He didnt even try to catch Truth.If that wouldve been Punk,Miz's ass wouldve been beat backstage or fired.
> 
> He does not have what it takes to be a superstar.They shouldve been pushing Zigger/Kofi all these years and not Miz. Miz should be a future low carder and if that doesnt work make him a commentator or referee.If all else fails send him back to the REALWORLD.


The worse thing about it was that he moved out of the way like he was scared...:no:




sesshomaru said:


> If it was anyone other then WWE's Golden Boy, Kennedy wouldn't have been fired. Orton used his backstage clout to get Kennedy fired. The actual incident was just his catalyst.
> 
> Miz's punishment will probably be another match with Truth, where Truth will stiff the shit out of him.


Come on now--other guys complained about Kennedy before the Orton incident. There were also stories of other workers like Edge not wanting to work with him because he was botchy and dangerous.


----------



## The Peacemaker (Jan 29, 2012)

I wanna say that "it's wrestling, mistakes happen" but it looked like Miz was thinking about himself. That landing was so flat, it hurt watching.


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

Fact: None of us are The Miz, and none of us have a single clue on what he was thinking at that moment.
Question: Does that mean it is safe for some to assume that they know what happened or his intentions? No. 
Who can answer with 100% truth: At this point only he and those within the WWE know what happened.
What some are doing: Assume all you want, dumb asses.


----------



## The Peacemaker (Jan 29, 2012)

xwmstormx said:


> Fact: None of us are The Miz, and none of us have a single clue on what he was thinking at that moment.
> Question: Does that mean it is safe for some to assume that they know what happened or his intentions? No.
> Who can answer with 100% truth: At this point only he and those within the WWE know what happened.
> What some are doing: Assume all you want, dumb asses.


I'm 100% sure those within the WWE are asking the same question...THE F** WAS THAT? :hhh


----------



## y2jcviper (Sep 20, 2004)

I just started to like R truth


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

I hope he is ok, everything is not to serious.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Romanista said:


> then it's WWE fault. they limit moveset of many wrestlers. I never seen Truth does that move in WWE before. no doubt why Miz thought it was a crossbody or plancha.
> 
> and Truth does a terrible senton... this move suppose to attack with your shoulder. not with your legs pointing to opponent's face and expect someone can catch your feet.
> 
> like this.


that's not the move he was going for, his legs were meant to land on Miz' shoulders and Miz moved, all there is to it


----------



## ReyMastrio8 (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't get these people that say he thought he was going for a crossbody. Don't they reherse the moves prior to the match? Don't they know what's supposed to happen out there? If so, then how could Miz mistake it for a cross body?


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

ReyMastrio8 said:


> I don't get these people that say he thought he was going for a crossbody. Don't they reherse the moves prior to the match? Don't they know what's supposed to happen out there? If so, then how could Miz mistake it for a cross body?


Becuse they dont do this, they may make ideas but a lot with the ending and some other things are spur of the moment, more likely then not, they knew they would do a dive just not which.
Most likely some time in the match truth and miz called the move they will do, what the move is, we dont know, but it seems like Truth knew what he was doing and Miz did not.
but that could also be an error on Truths part, we just dont know either way Miz looks like he messed up.


----------



## Power ranger (Feb 3, 2012)

ReyMastrio8 said:


> I don't get these people that say he thought he was going for a crossbody. Don't they reherse the moves prior to the match? Don't they know what's supposed to happen out there? If so, then how could Miz mistake it for a cross body?


Some spots are called in the ring.


----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

Power ranger said:


> Some spots are called in the ring.


Not that one though, and I'll tell you why.

Because it required the miz to be out of the ring, , and was a set up for the Kofi off the turnbuckle dive into three men that happened straight after, it was one of the main scripted spots of the match.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Crowking said:


> Come on now--other guys complained about Kennedy before the Orton incident. There were also stories of other workers like Edge not wanting to work with him because he was botchy and dangerous.


I never heard Edge say anything. A lot of those "stories" were exaggerated or never happened.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Rayfu said:


> Becuse they dont do this, they may make ideas but a lot with the ending and some other things are spur of the moment, more likely then not, they knew they would do a dive just not which.
> Most likely some time in the match truth and miz called the move they will do, what the move is, we dont know, but it seems like Truth knew what he was doing and Miz did not.
> but that could also be an error on Truths part, we just dont know either way Miz looks like he messed up.


No, they rehearse spots like that, it would be too dangerous otherwise.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Romanista said:


> then it's WWE fault. they limit moveset of many wrestlers. I never seen Truth does that move in WWE before. no doubt why Miz thought it was a crossbody or plancha.
> 
> and Truth does a terrible senton... this move suppose to attack with your shoulder. not with your legs pointing to opponent's face and expect someone can catch your feet.
> 
> like this.


Even Heath Slater gets it right. . .


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Bad accident, Truths head, spine and tailbone literally took all the force and impact from the floor. What Miz did with his hands and body was weird IMO, it is like he did not want to get hit and sorta moved away. That is what it looked like in a kayfabe perspective to counter the move, but you can't just not counter those high risk moves.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

tigerking288 said:


> I thought it was supposed to be a dodge, rather than a missed catch. I'm not sure either way, now.
> 
> My initial thought was that the Miz was supposed to dodge, and Truth lands back-first on the outside.


If Miz was supposed to dodge, *WHY DID HE ACT LIKE HE GOT HIT AND FELL DOWN THEN?* :frustrate


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

nogginthenog said:


> Not that one though, and I'll tell you why.
> 
> Because it required the miz to be out of the ring, , and was a set up for the Kofi off the turnbuckle dive into three men that happened straight after, it was one of the main scripted spots of the match.


Miz was clotheslined into position. When Truth clotheslines him over the top rope all Miz had to do was back up (he was too close to the apron) instead Miz MOVED to the right, which put him out of position. Its obvious that was a predetermined spot. I would imagine all aerial spots like that are rehearsed.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

jonoaries said:


> Miz was clotheslined into position. When Truth clotheslines him over the top rope all Miz had to do was back up (he was too close to the apron) instead Miz MOVED to the right, which put him out of position. Its obvious that was a predetermined spot. I would imagine all aerial spots like that are rehearsed.













*YOU'RE GOING TO TELL ME THAT THIS WAS A PREDETERMINED SPOT WHEN THE MIZ SOLD IT LIKE HE GOT CAUGHT???* :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate



BULLSH-T!!! 

HE MOVED OUT OF THE WAY BECAUSE HE, as so many eloquently put it, "PU$$Y'ED OUT!". END OF STORY.


And the report of what happened in the back post-match says it all that it was NOT a "predetermined spot"(credit ryandangerous) :



> During the Six-Pack Challenge on Monday's Raw SuperShow, R-Truth attempted a slingshot somersault onto The Miz but his fall was not absorbed due to the former WWE Champion being out-of-position. R-Truth ended up falling back-first onto the floor, causing his head to whip back. At that point, the referee decided R-Truth was no longer able to compete and personnel assisted him to the locker room area.
> 
> WWE.com has confirmed that R-Truth avoided serious injury after suffering the fall. PWInsider.com reports that the basic outline of the match remained the same but adjustments were made from what was initially planned.
> 
> The Miz is being blamed for the errant spot. There was a ton of heat on him from company officials, including Triple H, backstage after the show. The WWE Executive Vice President of Talent "loudly disciplined" The Miz in front of wrestlers as soon as he returned to the back.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> *YOU'RE GOING TO TELL ME THAT THIS WAS A PREDETERMINED SPOT WHEN THE MIZ SOLD IT LIKE HE GOT CAUGHT???* :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You misunderstood. 
I was telling the other guy that the senton spot was planned but Miz botched it by moving. I thought that was apparent. The spot had to be predetermined because its an aerial spot but Miz fucked it up by moving to the right. I'm not on Miz's side. He was out of position in a spot that was predetermined.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

jonoaries said:


> You misunderstood.
> I was telling the other guy that the senton spot was planned but Miz botched it by moving. I thought that was apparent. The spot had to be predetermined because its an aerial spot but Miz fucked it up by moving to the right. I'm not on Miz's side. He was out of position in a spot that was predetermined.


Oh!! Well don't I feel stupid then?










My apologies for the hellfire-and-brimstone response, jono.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

R Truth is in Abu Dhabi so thank god he is ok and is still wrestling. Miz could of totally injured him


----------



## Power ranger (Feb 3, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> R Truth is in Abu Dhabi so thank god he is ok and is still wrestling. Miz could of totally injured him


How many times are you gonna post the same thing over and over in this thread?


----------



## billie joe 182 (May 29, 2005)

Could possibly see this being worked into their on-going fued, miz acting like it was on purpose, r-truth retaliating at EC and a build up to a street fight or similar at wm. Or.... they could ignore it and use the miz as main eventer jobber material and totally forget about their fued. Im not a betting man, but going on track records...


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

R Truth should be pissed off at Miz as he could of cost him his career. He should refuse tow ork with Miz and send Miz to FCW for training


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Power ranger said:


> How many times are you gonna post the same thing over and over in this thread?


Until EVERYONE is made aware of it.

Everyone had doubts because of Joey Styles TOO-SOON twitter-message on Truth's health.


She's just confirming that he participated so he was INDEED alright.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

It was one of the oddest things because it looks like Miz intended to push Truth down to the ground (as you can see when Truth is just about to hit him, Miz's hands were not in the position to catch him, but rather look to be pushing Truth down to the ground).

Miz had time to be in the proper spot...seeing as to how it is reportedly a botch....it just seems so fucking weird....I can't see Miz intentionally wanting someone to get hurt and the push down when Truth was just about to land on him made it look like he was supposed to avoid the hit.....

I dunno, it seems like a bit of a work to me, regardless of what people report....for Miz to not make the catch and instead look to be shoving Truth towards the ground...ehhhh, Miz is either looking to hurt Truth intentionally, he made a mistake on what should have been an easy catch, or it is being made out to be serious business for all of us to buy when it was really intended to start a feud.

Just hard to really determine because of that moment when Miz pushes Truth towards the ground when he is about to hit him.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> It was one of the oddest things because it looks like Miz intended to push Truth down to the ground (as you can see when Truth is just about to hit him, Miz's hands were not in the position to catch him, but rather look to be pushing Truth down to the ground).
> 
> Miz had time to be in the proper spot...seeing as to how it is reportedly a botch....it just seems so fucking weird....I can't see Miz intentionally wanting someone to get hurt and the push down when Truth was just about to land on him made it look like he was supposed to avoid the hit.....
> 
> ...



Good point. However, the problem is that Miz actually *SOLD IT* like he got hit with Truth's move if you looked at the pic below :












If it was a planned spot where Miz was supposed to move out of the way and push Truth down, then why did Miz fall also?

Plus, the fact that Miz was torn a new a-hole by HHH and other WWE officials in the back post-match definitely doesn't sound like that was a planned spot either.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

glenwo2 said:


> Good point. However, the problem is that Miz actually *SOLD IT* like he got hit with Truth's move if you looked at the pic below :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know he sold it, which was stupid, but there is still something not right about it (besides Truth hitting the ground).

Like I said, he had enough time to get into the proper position. He looked up and saw Truth and he sidesteps as soon as Truth leaps over and has his hands facing downwards, like he intends to push Truth to the ground. He either sold it to look like he was actually hit or sold it as him falling after the push (though the push down wasn't enough to send someone flying to the ground the way Miz did).

If Miz intended to hurt Truth, which it seems like the case, based on the fact that he should have easily caught Truth, that is one huge dick move, and I don't see why he would want to put his career in jeopardy like that.

If it was intended that he give Truth a slight push to the ground (while falling as if he got hit/fell due to the intensity of the push, though there was no intensity), then we are all being trolled by the WWE.

Either way, Truth is lucky he wasn't seriously injured.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Catalanotto said:


> or it is being made out to be serious business for all of us to buy when it was really intended to start a feud.


Doubt it. They already had a blow off to the feud a couple weeks ago and no one cared.


----------



## dragonus (Jun 28, 2011)

Hope Mr Jimmy is doing well. He is my 2nd favorite wrestler after Mr Kurt


----------



## ywall2breakerj (Mar 29, 2011)

DANGEROUS M~!


----------



## Bluze (Jun 28, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> Good point. However, the problem is that Miz actually *SOLD IT* like he got hit with Truth's move if you looked at the pic below :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fact? Source?


----------

